# Super Smash Bros. 3DS Tournament!



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2014)

*Congratulations Achoral!*






[yt]yuKeel3pKlg[/yt]​
_Updates:
10/1- Added a section regarding lag, added an example prize
10/6- Separated the rules regarding Miis and customization
10/10- The tournament begins! Added info about Wildcards_

To celebrate the release of the new Smash Bros, we should have a tournament to decide which one of us is the best smasher there is! Of course, this will be for fun too! 
Anyone can join (although you will need a Fur Affinity Forums account), so invite your friends! This is a big deal!! 

*Start Date:* October 10, 12PM EST
The tournament will take place over several days. On each day, you will have 24 hours from the starting time to get your match in!

*Prize:* A picture of you alongside your favorite Smash Bros character! Example

*Rules:*


Single elimination (If you lose your match, that's it, so be careful and try your best!)
Matches are best 2 out of 3
1 vs 1
3 Stock
No time limit
Final Destination (Including all of the Omega Form stages) or Battlefield
No items
Customizations: Off
Handicap: Off
Damage Ratio: 1.0x
Switching characters is allowed
Mii Fighters are banned
-----

Matches can be done at any time during the 24 hour time span. It is up to you to contact your opponent for the match.

Both players must announce the winner before the win can be recorded.

If youâ€™ve attempted to contact your opponent and they didnâ€™t respond, report that here. A win or loss will be determined on a case by case basis.

If both players agree that they are unable to battle each other, players with no opponent in the current round or players who have lost their match may be called upon to substitute. In the case of the latter, the player will be chosen at random.

-----

Lag will be unavoidable throughout the tournament. You shouldn't blame a loss on lag, because it affects everyone. However, if both players agree to have a rematch, they're totally welcome to.

-----

The stars on the tournament bracket indicate Wildcards!! *If you lost a match, you still have a chance of staying in the tournament!* Two challengers who have lost will be randomly selected to be one of the Wildcards! Use this rare chance to redeem yourself and claim total victory!

-----

*Participants:*

1. *SirRob* _[SirRob]:_ 3394-4061-9856
2. *SkyboundTerror* _[Dude]:_ 0559-6972-5367
3. *DrDingo* _[Eddie]:_ 1977-0255-2764
4. *RedLeFrench* _[Red]:_ 5284-1388-3963
5. *Yonk* _[Yonk]:_ 4098-3740-2350
6. *Zahros* _[Zahros]:_ 5386-7957-7797 
7. *mcjoel* _[Joel]:_ 5241-3065-9672  
8. *CaptainCool* _[Mathias]:_ 2895-7679-6809 
9. *Byakko110* _[Andrew]:_ 2320-6157-3210 
10. *Arctic342*_:_ 4914-3464-8739  
11. *Eggdodger* _[Jacoby]:_ 5155-3170-4628
12. *Achoral* _[Achoral]:_ 0533-4830-3114
13. *Onikisu* _[Onyx]:_ 4511-1803-0603
14. *Jayke* _[Jayke]:_ 2938-7555-9395
15. *Saukko*_:_ 0946-2725-1797
16. *BRN* _[THREE]:_ 5043-1750-5008
17. *Iba Shot* _[???]:_ 5284-2779-6178
18. *DarrylWolf* _[DARRYL]:_ 3668-8705-4497 
19. *TiranMaster*_:_ 1289-9508-1759 
20. * The True Blue Wolf* _[Eric]:_ 0344-9488-0748
21. *TorquetheFox* _[MorganNAL]:_ 2964-9405-4579
22. *Black-Fang* _[Rou]:_ 1564-3346-3086
23. *Takado* _[Gemel]:_ 1246-8972-5795
24. *Eiji Otaka*_:_ 4897-5937-2137
25. *Arcane Reno* _[Reno]:_ 3024-6068-9916
26. *Evan of Phrygia* _[Evan]:_ 3437-3081-2676

-----

Please post your friend code if you're interested! Registration ends on October 10, 12AM EST!
This post will be updated throughout the tournament, so keep an eye out!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask here!


----------



## Taralack (Oct 1, 2014)

Have fun! I will be spending that weekend with a group of friends binging on this game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2014)

You have fun, too! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 1, 2014)

Mmmm, this has me excited.

3DS FC is 0559 - 6972 - 5367. I go by Dude.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad to have you aboard! I think I'm gonna go pass out now, I'll update things in the morning.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 1, 2014)

*COUNT ME IN!*
1977-0255-2764

Name's Eddie. Let's do this shizzle!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 1, 2014)

Dat Red be Smashin' all right ! 5284 - 1388 - 3963 is the code by which you shall fight me :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for joining up, Eddie and Red!



Imperial Impact said:


> Image


Replace the numbers with star fox characters and you've got me.


----------



## wolfdog (Oct 1, 2014)

May the best win  

You already have your character favorites to play ?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 1, 2014)

not sure if i won't be playing wiht others then but i still have time to apply so i will see, also i dont know my friend code thing.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 1, 2014)

You can check it on the bar at the top of the console's main menu screen, in the Friends tab. You need to go to your profile and it is written in a corner.


----------



## wolfdog (Oct 1, 2014)

He could make a Ã©pic final  smash for Fox ( andross with the great fox an peppy )  so why they make the same that that of falco? (The same that in the brawl)?


----------



## FangWarrior (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh god... I'm gonna suck... But, I'll take my chances.

My 3ds code is in my signature.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 1, 2014)

When we switch characters do we have to tell the othe rperson inbetween rounds?


----------



## Yonk (Oct 1, 2014)

Definitely in! Here's my friend code:
*4098 3740 2350*

I wouldn't say "which one of us is the best smasher there is" because this will be a tournament for a new game, not even a month after October 3rd.

Update: here's my contact stuff. What will reach me the fastest is texting me at 8182924643, or messaging me on Facebook (Justin M O'Hadi)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2014)

I've added everyone who posted their code to the first post, and to everyone else, thank you for the support! 



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> When we switch characters do we have to tell the othe rperson inbetween rounds?


You don't have to tell the other person in between rounds whether you're switching characters. If a player loses first, it should be an expectation that they'll switch to a counterpick.



Yonk said:


> I wouldn't say "which one of us is the best smasher there is" because this will be a tournament for a new game, not even a month after October 3rd.


Well, it's to decide who's the best smasher until someone decides to do another tournament!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for joining up, Eddie and Red!
> 
> Replace the numbers with star fox characters and you've got me.


You would laugh at star fox characters?


----------



## ToaEnemis (Oct 1, 2014)

did someones say smash bros tournament!? 

heh count me in! >w> it'll be a good opportunity to get more smashers on my friend code roster. 
Im gonna be playing it nonstop online so the more the merrier!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll need your friend code to add you to the list. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## ToaEnemis (Oct 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'll need your friend code to add you to the list. [noparse][/noparse]



ah right XD its: 4596-9466-3207

Oh and I just go by Enemis


----------



## Zahros (Oct 2, 2014)

COUNT ME IN! -hype intesdifies- less than 24 hrs ; 3;

FC: 5386-7957-7797


----------



## Yonk (Oct 2, 2014)

How do we feel about Sudden Death? I share the opinion that the match's victor should be decided based upon other stats, or replayed for a certain number of stocks. The thing is I don't now what the results screen looks like the in the full version of the game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2014)

There is no Sudden Death in stock matches, which is the type we're going with.


----------



## Yonk (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry-- didn't notice the lack of a time limit.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in F.C. 5241-3065-9672


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yay, my boyfriend mcjoel's gonna join up!


----------



## Zahros (Oct 2, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I'm in F.C. 5241-3065-9672


added ya :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

I would join but I haven't played Smash Bros. since Melee came out and even then I only played it for the history of all things Nintendo, not really having much of an opportunity to play competitively. It will take more than a week for me to be really competitive enough to make a difference in this tournament.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 2, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I would join but I haven't played Smash Bros. since Melee came out and even then I only played it for the history of all things Nintendo, not really having much of an opportunity to play competitively. It will take more than a week for me to be really competitive enough to make a difference in this tournament.


the competitive level of FaF is not one you should feel intimated by or one you should avoid out of fear of great skill.

also the best way to prepare for tourneys is to enter tournies. especially free ones that require very little effort from you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the competitive level of FaF is not one you should feel intimated by or one you should avoid out of fear of great skill.
> 
> also the best way to prepare for tourneys is to enter tournies. especially free ones that require very little effort from you.



Yes, but I don't think I would be that good. I'll be getting the game tomorrow, perhaps I'll play a few of the other people in friendlies and then see if I really am cut out for this. I still think that not playing the games in over a decade is a huge handicap. But a lot could happen in seven days.

My F.C. is 3668 8705 4497


----------



## Zahros (Oct 2, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, but I don't think I would be that good. I'll be getting the game tomorrow, perhaps I'll play a few of the other people in friendlies and then see if I really am cut out for this. I still think that not playing the games in over a decade is a huge handicap. But a lot could happen in seven days.
> 
> My F.C. is 3668 8705 4497


you can always try out the demo as well also, and try to see from there


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Zahros said:


> you can always try out the demo as well also, and try to see from there



I don't have an access point from my apartment but I will see if I feel like it, later. I'm certain even if I never play in a competition- like the 64-man tournament in Plano this Saturday- I'll still get my money's worth because this is going to be one hell of a game. When I played Melee in high school, I was amazed at how much Nintendo history could be crammed into a single cd and this will be fantastic, I just know it. 

Besides, if I did win, I'd get myself drawn cosplaying Wolf O'Donnell who, unfortunately, is no longer a character in Smash Bros.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 3, 2014)

Nghh, I know who I want to be able to play as but I don't know if I'm gonna be able to master 'em in a week!
But we shall see. Heheh.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 3, 2014)

Got it yesterday^^ Feel free to add me:
CaptainCool [Mathias]: 2895-7679-6809


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 3, 2014)

my FC is 3840-6058-9268


----------



## Yonk (Oct 3, 2014)

Are we going to keep our mains a mystery, or do we _have _to tell? Like, before the match, to each other
_This might be another stupid question_


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard Alastair [noparse][/noparse]

You don't have to say who you're gonna use.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Welcome aboard Alastair [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> *You don't have to say who you're gonna use.*



Some of us really don't have to say. It's in plain sight. lmfao


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2014)

I mean, I might use Wii Fit Trainer, you don't know


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't think I'll be able to participate after all. My apartment doesn't have a Wifi connection at all, and when I went over to my parents' house the game was basically a slide show for all the lagging.

And for what I'm worth as a player and for my busy schedule as a college student, I might as well just throw my character off the edge if you DID play with me, just so I can focus on more important priorities. I can't run the risk of winning and having to find a good Internet connection more than once. And even if I did have a connection, you wouldn't want to play me at  Smash Bros. because I haven't played the game in 12 years, I might as well just save  myself the embarrassment and let someone else play.

It's not like I wouldn't want to play a standalone game with any of you guys if I had the time but I can't really afford to find a place to get a decent connection with my schedule.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not sure what I'll be doing at that time. Playing with you guys a couple hours ago was fun, anyway.
Especially that round when I was playing as Lucario. I was laughing so hard when I got a Double Team in and took out your last guy


----------



## Yonk (Oct 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm not sure what I'll be doing at that time. Playing with you guys a couple hours ago was fun, anyway.
> Especially that round when I was playing as Lucario. I was laughing so hard when I got a Double Team in and took out your last guy



I hope I didn't make my last match with you lag >u< To my knowledge, my wifi's really stable
But, in case it was that time, *bows to death*


----------



## Zahros (Oct 4, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I hope I didn't make my last match with you lag >u< To my knowledge, my wifi's really stable
> But, in case it was that time, *bows to death*


I didn't lag with you and Rob, not more than usual, but I know that I shut my computer off once during for glory, and apparently I was the source of that lag xD (sorry I was kinda sucking too, I was like the first to die every time e.e)



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm not sure what I'll be doing at that time. Playing with you guys a couple hours ago was fun, anyway.
> Especially that round when I was playing as Lucario. I was laughing so hard when I got a Double Team in and took out your last guy


I just realized I didn't add you yet :v -adds-


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

i wanna fight other poeple ;-;
also G&G is my name tag thingy on the friend stuff


----------



## Byakko110 (Oct 4, 2014)

Count me in! 2320-6157-3210


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Arctic342 (Oct 4, 2014)

Id like to enter: 
FC: 4914 - 3464 - 8739


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 4, 2014)

Eh, may as well. One thing I learned from taking a break from the forums was that it does a lot for boredom/loneliness.

5155-3170-4628

Call me Jacob or Mr. Goodvibes, whichever you prefer

EDIT: Rob's Mii has my eyes <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 4, 2014)

Zahros said:


> I didn't lag with you and Rob, not more than usual, but I know that I shut my computer off once during for glory, and apparently I was the source of that lag xD (sorry I was kinda sucking too, I was like the first to die every time e.e)
> 
> 
> I just realized I didn't add you yet :v -adds-


Funny, I don't see you in there.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for joining up, guys!



Eggdodger said:


> EDIT: Rob's Mii has my eyes <3


Those eyes are perfect, I love them.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for joining up, guys!
> 
> Those eyes are perfect, I love them.



Fo sho, fo sho. They're those eyes I get when I'm feeling mischievous, like the "har har everything I say will have somewhat level and serious inflection but will be a joke although only close friends will interpret it as such because they know my style of humor further bolstering the hilarity" kind of eyes. You feel me?


----------



## Zahros (Oct 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Funny, I don't see you in there.


weird >.< I'll try to add you again, oh, and I've added everyone who's posted their codes xD


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll be joinin' if I can drag Reno into it, but I don't think it'll be that hard - he's a dog.

I'll just put his 3DS inside a sock.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

BRN said:


> I'll be joinin' if I can drag Reno into it, but I don't think it'll be that hard - he's a dog.
> 
> I'll just put his 3DS inside a sock.



Cue melodramatic moment where you're versed against one another in the tourney and you throw the match for love.

...Or so it seems, until you change your mind and clinch it back, out of pure pride.

I should write fan fiction.


----------



## Achoral (Oct 5, 2014)

I was afraid of not being up at 12PM EST as it makes 5am for me. 

Count me in, hope I won't make you lag too much ! 

0533 4830 3114

Also, if it goes over more than one day, why not having double elimination or swiss rounds ? (Though swiss rounds might make it take a whole month.)


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh, cool, another contestant! Lots of us have been having little bouts for fun/practice. I'll go ahead and add you to my friends list and maybe we'll catch one another online. =p


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2014)

I would like to keep things as simple as possible, that's why we're doing single elimination.

Also, you don't need to be available right when the tournament starts, you will have all day to fight with your opponent!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

So tempted right now, considering there is one last spot. But I know with my busy schedule, finding a Wifi hotspot would be difficult in 24 hours, it would distract me from studies, and to be fair, you really don't need a doormat in the tournament, you need an actual fighter.


----------



## Onikisu (Oct 6, 2014)

This sounds fun, I'd like to join up if possible~

FC - 4511-1803-0603


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2014)

Have a good one guys, wish I could join in but my ex has my 3DS and I don't think I'll get it mailed back in time >.<


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

Rob, I just realized... What if you win the tournament? You're already drawn with _your_ husbando, you silly nilly narcissist!
Wait.
I've got it.
If _you_ win the tourney, I'll draw some romantic erotica of you and Fox! That'll give you some incentive to try your hardest for Fox-san!!!!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> So tempted right now, considering there is one last spot. But I know with my busy schedule, finding a Wifi hotspot would be difficult in 24 hours, it would distract me from studies, and to be fair, you really don't need a doormat in the tournament, you need an actual fighter.


There is no limit to the number of people who can join up.


Onikisu said:


> This sounds fun, I'd like to join up if possible~
> 
> FC - 4511-1803-0603


Added. [noparse][/noparse]


Eggdodger said:


> Rob, I just realized... What if you win the tournament? You're already drawn with _your_ husbando, you silly nilly narcissist!
> Wait.
> I've got it.
> If _you_ win the tourney, I'll draw some romantic erotica of you and Fox! That'll give you some incentive to try your hardest for Fox-san!!!!


I won't win, but if that happens, I would just draw the second place person.

---

I updated the rules, since customization and Miis aren't actually tied to each other. But I still won't allow Miis because despite that, it seems like there's too many varying factors for them to be fair.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There is no limit to the number of people who can join up.
> Added. [noparse][/noparse]
> I won't win, but if that happens, I would just draw the second place person.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

If we have an uneven amount of players, some players will get free passes for a round, or some players may have two matches in a round.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If we have an uneven amount of players, some players will get free passes for a round, or some players may have two matches in a round.



At Nintendo's official tournaments, they had four-player matches with the last man standing being the winner of that particular match. If the number of players is a multiple of 4, we could condense the number of matches played overall simply by having four-player matches.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

I would prefer to keep things 1 on 1.


----------



## Jayke (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in. [2938-7555-9395]


----------



## Saukko (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd totally be interested in joining! My friend code is 0946 - 2725 - 1797. Really looking forward to this, thanks for hosting. c:


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2014)

If I join, I'll have to be in a spot with good wi-fi.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Alright, fine if I can find a good Wifi spot AND I have the time to do it, I might participate. But I think a standalone game would be preferable.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> some players will get free passes for a round,



That's called a bye.



> or some players may have two matches in a round.



That's called unfair.

I could possibly see the player with a bye entering a three-player match (which on Melee's tournament mode could happen if you automated the bracket), but like you said, you'd prefer to keep it one on one. The next power of two is 32, so you're going to need 14 more people if you want to avoid having at least one bye or three-player match.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I'm in. [2938-7555-9395]





Saukko said:


> I'd totally be interested in joining! My friend code is 0946 - 2725 - 1797. Really looking forward to this, thanks for hosting. c:


Added, and you're welcome! I'm really hyped for it!


Eggdodger said:


> That's called unfair.
> 
> I could possibly see the player with a bye entering a three-player match (which on Melee's tournament mode could happen if you automated the bracket), but like you said, you'd prefer to keep it one on one. The next power of two is 32, so you're going to need 14 more people if you want to avoid having at least one bye or three-player match.


Well, I'll try to minimize the impact of an uneven number. It might be unfair, but I think it's even less fair to exclude players, or to lump players into a three player match, which is an entirely different beast from one on one matches.


----------



## BRN (Oct 6, 2014)

The numbers will work out. in the event of them not working out, a round robin would work fine - give each player in the threesome one match against each other opponent; the player who wins both their games advances, or you set a 1v1 against the two players who won one, lost one. Ez pz.~

Anyway, I'm joining!

5043 - 1750 - 5008 ~


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Added, and you're welcome! I'm really hyped for it!
> Well, I'll try to minimize the impact of an uneven number. It might be unfair, but I think it's even less fair to exclude players, or to lump players into a three player match, which is an entirely different beast from one on one matches.



I don't think the recipient of a second consecutive match would exactly agree with you if they lost said match that wouldn't have occurred without rules stating that it counted towards their advancement in the bracket. Giving a player a bye based on performance in preliminary rounds is actually common practice in real life sports.

I won't keep harping on it, but I want you to consider your decision more carefully. Six seems to have worked out a compromise that assuages your misgivings.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, I'll try to minimize the impact of an uneven number. It might be unfair, but I think it's even less fair to exclude players, or to lump players into a three player match, which is an entirely different beast from one on one matches.


just putting byes in the braket is much more fair than doing a 3 for all to deciede who advances. all it really does is make someone from getting 12th to get 16th which really isn't nearly that much of a difference. also it's much easier to just keep the 1v1 thing for the whole tourney.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, I was just sticking with what worked in the Pokemon tournament. 
Maybe I'm not thinking things the right way-- I'm dumb and had to draw myself a diagram-- can't a round robin create a situation where each of the players win one and lose one, and then they have to go again? And then maybe even again after that? There could potentially be a lot of matches there, which would could take up a lot of time. You also have to consider that the three players would have to be available at the same time, which, judging from past tournaments here, could take days.

I can't give performance based byes because I'm not watching everyone play in the tournament, and I can't do seeding because I don't really know everyone's skill levels in relation to each other. It also really wouldn't be fair for me to decide any of those. I'm gonna use a random number generator to create the bracket.

Also, thanks for joining up BRN. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, I was just sticking with what worked in the Pokemon tournament.
> Maybe I'm not thinking things the right way-- I'm dumb and had to draw myself a diagram-- can't a round robin create a situation where each of the players win one and lose one, and then they have to go again? And then maybe even again after that? There could potentially be a lot of matches there, which would could take up a lot of time. You also have to consider that the three players would have to be available at the same time, which, judging from past tournaments here, could take days.



just use this site to make the braket. if you want i could even make it for you.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> just use this site to make the braket. if you want i could even make it for you.


I'd prefer to make the bracket on my own, I like making things. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd prefer to make the bracket on my own, I like making things. [noparse][/noparse]


well I just made one example,which can easily be adjusted when more poeple wanna join. also the seeds where randomized.

could we use it? a spent a whole 5 precious minutes making it ;-;


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

Aww, my first match is against someone I don't know. No heart-wrenching moments filled with choices of grey morality! I don't have to choose between winning and friendship! Hopefully that situation would improve as this (prospective) bracket advanced.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Aww, my first match is against someone I don't know. No heart-wrenching moments filled with choices of grey morality! I don't have to choose between winning and friendship! Hopefully that situation would improve as this (prospective) bracket advanced.


well the braket is just an example and will change if anyone joins. also i can just randomize the seeds again to change up the bracket again.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well I just made one,which can easily be adjusted when more poeple wanna join. also the seeds where randomized.
> 
> could we use it? a spent a whole 5 precious minutes making it ;-;


I appreciate that! [noparse][/noparse] I think the way that the site places a few players in a sort of preliminary area is troublesome though, because I want the start of the tournament to be a big deal, not something that only a couple of people are participating in; if this was a professional, serious tournament that everyone is invested in, I could see that working out. The way I want to set it up, is that at most there will be one bye in the first round, and later in the tournament there may be more byes. We also don't know the final number of players, so it will be impossible to make a proper bracket until I close off registration. 
I plan to make the bracket using people's avatars, and making everything spaced out so that it'll be super clear and easy to follow. The bracket will be an image so that people don't have to click an extra link.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I appreciate that! [noparse][/noparse] I think the way that the site places a few players in a sort of preliminary area is troublesome though, because I want the start of the tournament to be a big deal, not something that only a couple of people are participating in; if this was a professional, serious tournament that everyone is invested in, I could see that working out. The way I want to set it up, is that at most there will be one bye in the first round, and later in the tournament there may be more byes. We also don't know the final number of players, so it will be impossible to make a proper bracket until I close off registration.
> I plan to make the bracket using people's avatars, and making everything spaced out so that it'll be super clear and easy to follow. The bracket will be an image so that people don't have to click an extra link.


well the first matches could be called for everyone except the two that have to wait. and something funky like that will have to happen cause of the number of poeple in the tourney. but that image is a good idea, just one that will take time and i'm not sure how quickly you could adjust it when poepl report their wins.


----------



## BRN (Oct 6, 2014)

Honestly, I think discussion of the bracket's form should wait until registration's closed, though I'd personally prefer 'byes' to any multiple-match situations.

It's just, you can't know what's going on until you can count final figures.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I plan to make the bracket using people's avatars, and making everything spaced out so that it'll be super clear and easy to follow. The bracket will be an image so that people don't have to click an extra link.



I will send you my personal "avatar" to "use" if I get the first bye ;3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

BRN said:


> Honestly, I think discussion of the bracket's form should wait until registration's closed, though I'd personally prefer 'byes' to any multiple-match situations.
> 
> It's just, you can't know what's going on until you can count final figures.


Well, no, I'd like to have registration open as long as possible-- like an hour or two before the tournament. So discussing it now is fine, unless we're talking about where individual players will be placed.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well the first matches could be called for everyone except the two that have to wait. and something funky like that will have to happen cause of the number of poeple in the tourney. but that image is a good idea, just one that will take time and i'm not sure how quickly you could adjust it when poepl report their wins.


I would update the image per round, not per win.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I would update the image per round, not per win.


i'm just wondering how long that would take to update.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i'm just wondering how long that would take to update.


Minutes


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Minutes


okays that's reasonable since i thought you would have to make a new image or something.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow Rob. Wow. No wonder. 



Sign me up. 

FC: 5284-2779-6178


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you for joining up, stranger that I do not know


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thank you for joining up, stranger that I do not know



Thank you so much Rob. I've heard so much about you from your youtube videos and posts on reddit. Glad that I can meet you acquaintance for the first time ever, you dapper looking person whom I don't want to get intimate with in public.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Thank you so much Rob. I've heard so much about you from your youtube videos and posts on reddit. Glad that I can meet you acquaintance for the first time ever, you dapper looking person whom I don't want to get intimate with in public.



Back off, he's McJoel's and I get custody on weekends.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Back off, he's McJoel's and I get custody on weekends.




I'm going to stretch your shoulders and correct your posture.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I'm going to stretch your shoulders and correct your posture.



Oh, now you're hitting on me, too?

I'm flattered, but my culture dictates that I can't be courted by you until you best me in the field of battle.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Oh, now you're hitting on me, too?
> 
> I'm flattered, but my culture dictates that I can't be courted by you until you best me in the field of battle.




That involves drawing furry porn doesn't it? Lewd.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> That involves drawing furry porn doesn't it? Lewd.


you don't draw it you buy it :v

besides that there are a lot of poeple in this, more than i expected.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you don't draw it you buy it :v
> 
> besides that there are a lot of poeple in this, more than i expected.




Well smash has been a big deal on FAF for like, centuries. Duh. Greek gods would hold tournaments of Smash on Mount Olympus and the winner got to go fish. Wowo!


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

I like this chap. Where'd you find him, Rob? :3


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, I'm a dollar whore. Put two and two together.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, against my better judgment, 3668 8705 4497


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, against my better judgment, 3668 8705 4497




Yeah imma make you my fuckboy with that attitude. Prepare to get your posture improved.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Anybody up for some casual gamin' love?


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> Anybody up for some casual gamin' love?


hell to the yeah


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Zahros said:


> hell to the yeah



'ight.  I'll make a room at the start of the next hour.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 7, 2014)

OoOoh we should have a three way at some point.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> 'ight.  I'll make a room at the start of the next hour.


okay ^^


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Well hell, let's make it a three-way now.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Room's open, anyone can join, la-dee-da-di~


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 7, 2014)

It will have to be in an hour I'm at work. : [


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn, Zah, you're gonna be a contender. â™ª


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> Damn, Zah, you're gonna be a contender. â™ª


Yeah, I've barely put this down, I'm surprised my circle pad hasn't broke x.x


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Zahros said:


> Yeah, I've barely put this down, I'm surprised my circle pad hasn't broke x.x



What's that so far, 6-2 to you? Haha. I'm impressed


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> What's that so far, 6-2 to you? Haha. I'm impressed


Likewise, you have some skill as well ^^


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

WiiFit Trainer is wat


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> WiiFit Trainer is wat


his/her moves are...derpy to say the least xD


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Haha, I think that's enough practice for now, but hot damn; thanks for the fun games, Zah.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> Haha, I think that's enough practice for now, but hot damn; thanks for the fun games, Zah.


Same, it was fun


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

Aww, I missed Sixy time. Dumb sleep and school and obligations!

I wanna fight you later.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Sure, I'll be up for a fight whenever I'm at Reno's place. Name a time, I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

BRN said:


> Sure, I'll be up for a fight whenever I'm at Reno's place. Name a time, I'll see if I can make it.



Can't be today, too busy. Tomorrow'd be fine. Latency is a lot better in this game compared to Brawl. I love it.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 7, 2014)

Anybody want to go a couple rounds


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Anybody want to go a couple rounds


I'm game, you wanna make a room kr should I?


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 7, 2014)

U can


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 7, 2014)

Danm z your goood


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks, you are too c: I gotta get some coffee and let my 3ds charge, then I should be good to go again


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright dude


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2014)

i wanna play some poeple ;-;

also drop me out of the tourney.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you sure you want to drop out?


----------



## TiranMaster (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm happy to try my hand at this! =D

FC: 1289-9508-1759


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 8, 2014)

Gh, I'm not as good at the handheld iteration of Smash Bros., but I want a pic of my fursona alongside an oh-so-epic Charizard, so I'm in!

Friend Code: 0344 - 9488 - 0748 | Name: Eric (my real first name, fyi)

Best of luck to you all~ ^w^


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey! Thank you for joining up you two! [noparse][/noparse]

I'm heading off to bed to play Smash Bros until I fall asleep so I won't be updating the first post until tomorrow morning. Thank you to anyone else who is interested, though! This'll be fun!


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 8, 2014)

Well count me in ^^ though my schedule is a bit rocky, though I'll be free on the 10th.

3DS name: MorganNAL
3DS friend code: 2964-9405-4579


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

Geez, this is gonna be a big tournament.

Rob, I think we should save replays of all our matches for credit; I'm sure most people with a 3DS have enough space on their SD card to record 2-3 matches


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 8, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Geez, this is gonna be a big tournament.
> 
> Rob, I think we should save replays of all our matches for credit; I'm sure most people with a 3DS have enough space on their SD card to record 2-3 matches



I don't know how to share Replays though, I think that will only be convenient in the Wii U version... ._.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I don't know how to share Replays though, I think that will only be convenient in the Wii U version... ._.



At the results screen--

1. Press A to see individual players' stats.
2. See that option in the bottom right? Press the Y button to save a replay.

Booyah.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Are you sure you want to drop out?


yea just not having much fun right now.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 8, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> At the results screen--
> 
> 1. Press A to see individual players' stats.
> 2. See that option in the bottom right? Press the Y button to save a replay.
> ...



...I know, but then there is no way to "Send" like was in Brawl, so I don't know how one would show said Replays to anybody...


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok Not sure how to edit my profile and all that or why I can't just log in using my FA but I'm down for this tourney.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14692733/


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 8, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Gh, I'm not as good at the handheld iteration of Smash Bros., but I want a pic of my fursona alongside an oh-so-epic Charizard, so I'm in!
> 
> Friend Code: 0344 - 9488 - 0748 | Name: Eric (my real first name, fyi)
> 
> Best of luck to you all~ ^w^



Oh, gosh. Now I'm really feeling the competition!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

So I got a few victories around the Student Union today proving that there are actually owners of this game who are worse at playing the game than I am. Who knew?

They must be pretty bad at the game to lose to the self-described "worst Smash Bros. player ever". Or I hope for their sakes, maybe they pulled a lot of punches, I'll never really know. When this tournament does start, I might just self-pity my way to victory. If I do win the entire thing, I'd get a commission of myself wearing a championship belt saying "I'm no good at the game. No, really, I'm not,"


----------



## BRN (Oct 9, 2014)

Reno's gonna be joining WHEN I CAN DRAG HIS FLOOFY BUTT HERE WITH THE POWER OF QUILAVA


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Oh, gosh. Now I'm really feeling the competition!



I also am really feeling it! On that note, I should practice with Shulk. But not during the tournament, he is new so I am not comfortable using him competitively, least not yet.  Gonna be mixing up between Charizard, Bowser and Lucario, heh.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 9, 2014)

damn, with all of these people, I better keep practicing x.x, I've added everyone fcs anyways, so does anyone wanna go a few?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I also am really feeling it! On that note, I should practice with Shulk. But not during the tournament, he is new so I am not comfortable using him competitively, least not yet.  Gonna be mixing up between Charizard, Bowser and Lucario, heh.



Maybe if we make the tournaments happen more than once, we randomize the characters each player can use? I know we'd have to use the honor system but what better way to find out who knows the most about the game than by randomizing the fighters? Only the players who know Smash better than the backs of their hands would win this tournament.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Gonna be mixing up between Charizard, Bowser and Lucario, heh.




I did not expect this lineup from you.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I did not expect this lineup from you.



Oh? Well, it is a very furry friendly lineup.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Oh? Well, it is a very furry friendly lineup.



Except for the one Furry everyone thinks of. How can you say that without mentioning Fox?


----------



## BRN (Oct 9, 2014)

Shulk's fun, if you can handle micromanagin' five different forms. If not, he's a weaker faster Ike. 

I am currently biting and gnawing on an Arcanine ruff, so Reno will be here soon to join up, I'm sure.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

BRN said:


> Shulk's fun, if you can handle micromanagin' five different forms. If not, he's a weaker faster Ike.
> 
> I am currently biting and gnawing on an Arcanine ruff, so Reno will be here soon to join up, I'm sure.



Well don't let us stop you from giving us the play by play of your sex life. 


Others have priorities over loser sex. like smash.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Except for the one Furry everyone thinks of. How can you say that without mentioning Fox?



He is next on my list after those three, but I hate his voice in SSB4, they just butcher it more and more from Brawl onward...


----------



## Zahros (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> He is next on my list after those three, but I hate his voice in SSB4, they just butcher it more and more from Brawl onward...


you missed the conversation about that


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Zahros said:


> you missed the conversation about that



Pretty sure the results were fox giving too much head which led to a lighter voice with each passing year.


----------



## Takado (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm in, this should be fun. xP

FC: 1246 - 8972 - 5795


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you for joining up, folks!



Eggdodger said:


> Rob, I think we should save replays of all our matches for credit; I'm sure most people with a 3DS have enough space on their SD card to record 2-3 matches


I won't enforce it, but I do recommend it. I know I'm gonna save mine if I don't accidentally... not do it. 



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea just not having much fun right now.


Well, the tournament hasn't started yet! 



BRN said:


> I am currently biting and gnawing on an Arcanine ruff, so Reno will be here soon to join up, I'm sure.


Make sure he posts so he can be put on the list! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I won't enforce it, but I do recommend it. I know I'm gonna save mine if I don't accidentally... not do it.



But how the heck do I even show such replays? I -know- how to save one, but not how to share/send it to anyone, far as I know the 3DS version doesn't allow it. >_<


----------



## Takado (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> But how the heck do I even show such replays? I -know- how to save one, but not how to share/send it to anyone, far as I know the 3DS version doesn't allow it. >_<


I've seen a lot of people record the recording with another device, such as a cellphone, then upload to youtube or w/e to show others their replay. 

I havent put my SD card into my computer and searched in there for the replay, not sure if that's possible.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

Takado said:


> I've seen a lot of people record the recording with another device, such as a cellphone, then upload to youtube or w/e to show others their replay.
> 
> I havent put my SD card into my computer and searched in there for the replay, not sure if that's possible.



...I don't own a cellphone, haven't really needed to, I don't get outside much...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> ...I don't own a cellphone, haven't really needed to, I don't get outside much...


Then how do you stay in contact with your FRIENDS?


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Then how do you stay in contact with your FRIENDS?



I don't have any irl friends, only online. ._. I promise to be completely honest, if I win I'll say as much, and when I lose I'll say I lost...


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 9, 2014)

Add me in. Eiji Otaka  4897-5937-2137


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I don't have any irl friends, only online. ._. I promise to be completely honest, if I win I'll say as much, and when I lose I'll say I lost...



Don't worry. I'll be your IRL friend. We can braid each other's hair, chew bubble gum andâ€¦ well if you really want to get risky, jump into a bed and spoon each other. You can be the big spoon if you want.


Also In don't care about having replays for proof. I'm pretty sure I'm going to leave people speechless after I smash their ass so they wouldn't be able to tell a lie. That's gamer Croc ego for you.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 9, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Don't worry. I'll be your IRL friend. We can braid each other's hair, chew bubble gum andâ€¦ well if you really want to get risky, jump into a bed and spoon each other. You can be the big spoon if you want.
> 
> 
> Also In don't care about having replays for proof. I'm pretty sure I'm going to leave people speechless after I smash their ass so they wouldn't be able to tell a lie. That's gamer Croc ego for you.



I don't have any rl friends here either, wanna be mine too? :v

and as far as replays go, I don't see it being an issue unless there is some sort of dispute, but as far as you go, yeaaaaaaah, I don't think anyone will need any


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, the replays wouldn't be for proof, they'd be for ~memories~

I tried saving a replay of my first ever match in Smash Bros. 3DS (Playing against a Ganondorf in 1v1 For Glory-- I got owned), but I accidentally skipped it. So I actually don't have any replays yet. But I did figure out how to save them!! I might upload my tournament match on YouTube!


Eiji Otaka said:


> Add me in. Eiji Otaka  4897-5937-2137


Thank you!


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 9, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Well don't let us stop you from giving us the play by play of your sex life.



You're not getting the full experience, compadre. You can tell how much he likes you by how in-depth he'll describe his sexual escapades, or _sexcapades_ for short.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> He is next on my list after those three, but I hate his voice in SSB4, they just butcher it more and more from Brawl onward...



I think his voice is a bit annoying myself. He sounds somewhat like Mandark from "Dexter's Laboratory" but Fox's voice is angelic compared to Pit. Pit is nails-on-a-chalkboard annoying; if they were trying to create a character you REALLY want to knock out, they succeeded. The voice is about as irritating as Bubsy and if that same whiny voice is found in Kid Icarus for 3DS, then I will turn the sound way down if I buy that game.

I think Shulk's faux-British accent is endearing, though not nearly as cool as Professor Layton's voice. Nintendo needs to go back to Falco having a Brooklyn accent in every game he's in, which was so good in Star Fox 64. The Wii Fit Trainers are a real pleasant surprise, in terms of their voices. Captain Falcon's voice is obviously the best, else he wouldn't have become an Internet meme. "Show me your moves" and "FALCON PUNCH!" will never get old, even on a handheld system. Peach's "Did I win...?" is still just as wonderfully aggravating to whoever she wins against as it was when I first heard it back in Melee. I'm just a little disappointed that King Dedede's voices are now just sound effects because I really liked the Georgia drawl he had in "Kirby: Right Back at Ya!"

So that's what I think of the voices in the game.


----------



## BRN (Oct 9, 2014)

As a real British person I find Shulk's accent... weird. It's like... It's almost Dickensian. I ent nv'r 'erd a guvnor speak t'at way eround 'ere offiser, I swears it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

BRN said:


> As a real British person I find Shulk's accent... weird. It's like... It's almost Dickensian. I ent nv'r 'erd a guvnor speak t'at way eround 'ere offiser, I swears it.



Shulk tries too hard, resulting in a Cockney accent so fake, it makes Dick Van Dyke in "Mary Poppins" sound authentic. But Pit sounds like every annoying snotnosed brat I've ever dealt with- you know, after listening to him, he sounds sorta like Gary Oak from "Pokemon". But the biggest disappointment by far is that King Dedede is now a demon from the Ninth Circle of Hell and doesn't sound like Foghorn Leghorn anymore.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> You're not getting the full experience, compadre. You can tell how much he likes you by how in-depth he'll describe his sexual escapades, or _sexcapades_ for short.




I'M REALLY FEELING THAT


----------



## FangWarrior (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sorry guys, your gonna have to take me off the list. I haven't gotten the game yet. Maybe next time.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 9, 2014)

BRN said:


> As a real British person I find Shulk's accent... weird. It's like... It's almost Dickensian. I ent nv'r 'erd a guvnor speak t'at way eround 'ere offiser, I swears it.



To be fair, is Xenoblade based in Britain?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

I know this is late, but I just had an idea on how to handle gaps in the bracket-- what if players who lost in the first or second round had a random chance of being brought back for redemption? I think it'd be a good way to keep everyone interested in the tournament, even if they lost, and it wouldn't be something that'd require an extra time investment for anyone. 



MoonFire* said:


> I'm sorry guys, your gonna have to take me off the list. I haven't gotten the game yet. Maybe next time.


Aww. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not looking for any pity, I enjoy what I do just fine; lots and lots of video games, then...more video games. XD I fear getting my ass kicked in the tournament though, even though I know I have skill... I'm just not as good with a cramped handheld as opposed to console Smash Bros. with a proper controller for the game. >.>'


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 9, 2014)

Whew... okay, made it! You know I'm in for this.  3024-6068-9916


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I'm not looking for any pity, I enjoy what I do just fine; lots and lots of video games, then...more video games. XD I fear getting my ass kicked in the tournament though, even though I know I have skill... I'm just not as good with a cramped handheld as opposed to console Smash Bros. with a proper controller for the game. >.>'




You know, they made smash portable so you can play at work while you're in the restroom, yah? Just act like you got chronic diarrhea and congratulations: You have time to perfect the craft.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Whew... okay, made it! You know I'm in for this.  3024-6068-9916


Hooray!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 9, 2014)

got very very lucky in having this game tonight.

name should be Evan, FC: 3437 - 3081 - 2676


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

So many participants... Just hope I can get through a round or two. ^^' And Iba, I don't have a job, I don't have to worry about that, living with my brother and father. Never have lived alone, but I'd like to some day, so I am not ever held back by family. >.>


----------



## ToaEnemis (Oct 9, 2014)

hnnng I really dont want to do this, but I dont think I have any other choice ^^" Im gonna be gone all weekend on a trip, so I wont be able to participate. Im gonna have to drop outta this one guys >: sorry. If there's ever another one I'll be sure to join again though :3


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2014)

Is there going to be a tournament like this for the Wii U version when that comes out next month?  I hope so. ^^'


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> got very very lucky in having this game tonight.
> 
> name should be Evan, FC: 3437 - 3081 - 2676


Yay!


ToaEnemis said:


> hnnng I really dont want to do this, but I dont think I have any other choice ^^" Im gonna be gone all weekend on a trip, so I wont be able to participate. Im gonna have to drop outta this one guys >: sorry. If there's ever another one I'll be sure to join again though :3


Oh no!


The True Blue Wolf said:


> Is there going to be a tournament like this for the Wii U version when that comes out next month?  I hope so. ^^'


Anyone's welcome to make one if they want!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

I hope to play at least one game in this tournament. If my match falls on a Monday or Wednesday, I guess it's bad luck because I have class those afternoons, and that takes priority. Right now, my parents' house is about the only place I know of where I can connect to Wi-fi. I might be able to swing by a coffee shop or a GameStop to play a game but in truth, finding the right place at the right time might be a bigger foe than any of you guys. *If I must lose, let it be to an actual other player rather than a scheduling conflict. *I know the dates of the matches will be set in stone and not open to change so I'll have to hope for a Sunday evening match, when I have a traditional family meal with them before heading back to my apartment.

If it comes down to playing a Monday afternoon game or attending the once-weekly class on anti-Semitism, the tournament will go on without me losing in it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm avaialable tomorrow from 9-11:59 pm PDT
Saturday 10-3pm PDT
Sunday 10-5pm  9-11:30pm PDT


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I'M REALLY FEELING THAT


D: I like you plenty, croc, don't let him backhand you usin' me!


Eggdodger said:


> To be fair, is Xenoblade based in Britain?


I've honestly no idea - I've never played the game (though god DAMN I want to) - but my memory suggests the coverart had a mountain range in the background, which probably suggests 'no'.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

I've closed registration.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

OH NO


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

In order to post the bracket at full size, I need to chop it up into four images to upload it to photobucket. Please be patient while I do this!

Edit: Nevermind, it uploaded at full size, we're all set!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

The tournament starts now!!

Get in touch with your opponent ASAP! You've got 24 hours to get your match in! Both players must report the results of their match for it to be recorded!

Please be mindful of the rules, which are in the opening post!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

it's begun!!!!

[video=youtube;ZNMX988Xqi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMX988Xqi8[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

The blue icons indicate Wildcards!! *If you lost a match, you still have a chance of staying in the tournament!* Two challengers who have lost will be randomly selected to be one of the Wildcards! Use this rare chance to redeem yourself and claim total victory!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2014)

Alright Mr. Fang. I will be home in about one and a half hours and then online until about 1am.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Just in case you aren't one to check Private Messages Jayke, I'll do my best to work around to fit in our matches whenever works for you, so let me know. :3


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Bet you anything I got stuck with a non-communicator. '<.<


----------



## Jayke (Oct 10, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Bet you anything I got stuck with a non-communicator. '<.<


Far from one! ^^


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Awaiting a response from Tiran master.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

I am going to watch a high school football game tonight at 7 but I can manage to play this afternoon, if I can find a place with Wifi.

Of course, if you get eliminated from the tournament, you can play against others who got eliminated, too.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

i have pm'd my dude and have no plans today beyond maybe one little japanese meeting so i'm definitely in an optimal position for whatever happens just to reiterate in case pm is not the place for skyboundterror now that  i am posting again i can't believe i forgot how bad my grammar-less/punctuation-free typing is and looks. gross!


----------



## Yonk (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know what time zone my opponent is, and they haven't responded yet. In the event that I can't reach them, how does the "random opponent" thing work out?


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm free tonight for my round. Not sure how the weekend will go. Lets hope my connection is good enough for smash. Wish you luck BRN ^^


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Far from one! ^^



Ack, my apologies good sir! ^^; *proceeds to the private message*


----------



## Zahros (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll get a hold of Mc Joel in a few, after I have some coffee and some practice xD, good luck to everyone


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I don't know what time zone my opponent is, and they haven't responded yet. In the event that I can't reach them, how does the "random opponent" thing work out?


He's EST. He'll probably be on around 3pm-7pm your time.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

Aww damn, I would've loved to join this.

I happen to not have good enough internet for Online matches to be feasible (I think). But as a Veteran of this game I would love to compete as I believe I have some pretty damn good skills in Smash.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 10, 2014)

Welp, I'm down and out.
Onikisu won. Heheh.

Well done, mate. You deserved it!


----------



## Onikisu (Oct 10, 2014)

Good matches, And Thanks. :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, is that our first match?! Congratulations Onikisu!! Better luck next time, Fal- Dingo!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh, is that our first match?! Congratulations Onikisu!! Better luck next time, Fal- Dingo!


It's not Falco, thank you very much. It's Lonk.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 10, 2014)

whoever was going against Jayke: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6184131/


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Zahros said:


> whoever was going against Jayke: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6184131/



Oh, well hopefully it will be within the 24 hours, I really want to get a chance to fight and -try- to win some ways into the tournament. ^^; Hm, I wonder when he will be available, I'm not always on the computer and/or 3DS XL, amazingly. xP


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 10, 2014)

Aaaaaand I feel like the biggest idiot right now, as my 3DS is 60km from where I am and cannot get it until sunday evening. Then again, it wouldn't have made a difference I guess, cause the online here is 1999 bad.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 10, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Oh, well hopefully it will be within the 24 hours, I really want to get a chance to fight and -try- to win some ways into the tournament. ^^; Hm, I wonder when he will be available, I'm not always on the computer and/or 3DS XL, amazingly. xP


he did say later today, so it will be today of course, so no worries hopefully :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

If Arcane Reno has an opening in the next two hours, I'll be ready to Smash.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Aaaaaand I feel like the biggest idiot right now, as my 3DS is 60km from where I am and cannot get it until sunday evening. Then again, it wouldn't have made a difference I guess, cause the online here is 1999 bad.


Oh no! I guess Saukko wins by default!


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 10, 2014)

I got my ass kicked by zahros watch out for him he's really good.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 10, 2014)

Me and Joel fought to the death, I won but it was SO INTENSE! THE GODS WILL SING ABOUT OUR BATTLE FOR ETERNITY! (but it was seriously a good game :3)


----------



## Achoral (Oct 10, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Aaaaaand I feel like the biggest idiot right now, as my 3DS is 60km from where I am and cannot get it until sunday evening. Then again, it wouldn't have made a difference I guess, cause the online here is 1999 bad.



So I'm the only remaining French ? ;_;

I won my match against Arctic. He sure did scare me ! GGs !


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats Zahros and Achoral! If Arctic can post to confirm it, that'd be great. If not, well, that's confirmation enough. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, I lost by default, but keep in mind I'll have my reveeeeenge (as Juri would say) !


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> If Arcane Reno has an opening in the next two hours, I'll be ready to Smash.



OOh, nvm then. Caught ya in time.


----------



## Jayke (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like it's gonna be a night battle! Thanks Zahros for relaying my message!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah well fuck you too :c
I didn't expect to win anything but I also didn't expect to be completely fucking annihilated 3 to nothing two times in a row 
By the way, I am not being a sore loser. I am just still in shock because of how brutal that was.


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm sorreeeeeeh. I may have gotten too excited aaaand sorry for all the grabbing, it's what I do against people with counters. >.<


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 10, 2014)

Welp, that's that then, gg Darryl. ^^ Final score, 2-0 for me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, I guess that's that. We had three fun matchups, but I didn't win a single one of them, meaning we just kept playing even after I was formally eliminated. We both agreed to use items in the second match but it wouldn't have made much of a difference. It was still so much fun to use the Cuccos to knock him down the river in the Kongo Jungle for one my only two KOs. On the one hand, I don't like losing but I can't say I would have been able to keep going back to my parents' house every day to play in a Wifi matchup anyway. So you could say it was a pretty half-hearted effort on my part but I probably would have lost even if I wanted to win. Congrats Reno!

I guess there's no point in belaboring the obvious, I'm really bad at this game. It's exactly what I said before, you needed fighters, not doormats. Just one thing- Is the "Good Game" sincere or sarcastic? I know I'm pretty awful at this game so I'm thinking it's gotta be the latter.

GG, I guess. Maybe I'll some other players in this game, because I'm a real glutton for punishment.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

heh, reading this thread makes me nervous...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 10, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> I'm sorreeeeeeh. I may have gotten too excited aaaand sorry for all the grabbing, it's what I do against people with counters. >.<



Eh... It's what I did to my sister in the original Smash Bros. It's ok.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> heh, reading this thread makes me nervous...


You should be, you're fighting someone with 'Terror' in their name

Also, congrats to the victors! : )


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You should be, you're fighting someone with 'Terror' in their name
> 
> Also, congrats to the victors! : )


speaking of terror and victor lol


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah well fuck you too :c
> I didn't expect to win anything but I also didn't expect to be completely fucking annihilated 3 to nothing two times in a row
> By the way, I am not being a sore loser. I am just still in shock because of how brutal that was.



Looks like CaptainCool isn't so "cool" after all. Relax, you can always play me and feel better about yourself because I'm terrible at this game.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 10, 2014)

Defeated Evan. I apologize if I went too rough. It comes with maining Charizard, haha.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll definitely be available for matches on Sunday evenings and night, against other players. This game really is fun.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats Terror!

Remember, if you lost, you still have a random chance to return as a wildcard! So check back on the thread tomorrow!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Defeated Evan. I apologize if I went too rough. It comes with maining Charizard, haha.



Sweet, if I win round 1 I will end up facing another Charizard player. ^w^ That would be interesting. Congrats on the win!


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm tempted to just go elsewhere where there's actual good internet just so I can join this.

Then again, taking my brothers 3DS random places just to beat up some furry's isn't the greatest excuse.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

The tournament's closed to new entries, but you're welcome to play anyone here. : )


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The tournament's closed to new entries, but you're welcome to play anyone here. : )


That's a disappointment, I'd believe myself to be a worthy opponent to the championship.
Then again I haven't played a real person in the longest time, I can only compare myself to the AI.
By now I defeat Level 9 AI pretty easily, the greatest challenge I've overcome on the 3DS was a Level 8 and 6 both teamed up against me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 10, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Sweet, if I win round 1 I will end up facing another Charizard player. ^w^ That would be interesting. Congrats on the win!



Now there's something to look forward to. I haven't played any other Charizard users.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Is anyone having trouble contacting their opponent?


----------



## Yonk (Oct 10, 2014)

Byakko had the experience of beating the musician and growing visual artist, Yonk! AND YOU NEVER WILL >:3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

Yonk said:


> Byakko had the experience of beating the musician and growing visual artist, Yonk! AND YOU NEVER WILL >:3


...hey you wanna trade friend codes?


----------



## Jayke (Oct 10, 2014)

What if both foes don't battle by the deadline? Like if I'm ready, but waiting on my foe?


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date! 

Gonna be about an hour longer, sorry bro. X


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Grats Byakko!

If a match isn't done in time, I'll decide what to do depending on the situation. If it's just a time conflict, then things can be flexible.


----------



## Jayke (Oct 10, 2014)

Good.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

I like how my first match is with a person that has 1 post on this forum that hasn't been online for days. 


Looks like my deathnote worked.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I like how my first match is with a person that has 1 post on this forum that hasn't been online for days.
> 
> 
> Looks like my deathnote worked.


Try contacting them on FA. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tiranmaster


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

That requires making an FA, UGH.


You win oniiiiichan


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

I could contact them for you.
But then you wouldn't be forced to use FA.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn, wish I was on at around 7 PM, was watching something on TV with my brother and father, they insisted. >.< Man, always the worst timing for me...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Goddamit rob.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

Still stuck in Richmond, seriously sorry. Absolutely never intended to be still here this late after the time I suggested. >_>


----------



## TiranMaster (Oct 10, 2014)

I lost.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Well you lost 1 round. It's best 2 out of 3 mate.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Darn it, I might have blown it, I hope my opponent isn't away for the night now... What if it keeps up all day and night of one being unavailable when the other is, back and forth like that? >.< Awwr...


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 10, 2014)

It's stormy here. Though internet connection is still good here, though I won't guarantee a less laggy fight.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Darn it, I might have blown it, I hope my opponent isn't away for the night now... What if it keeps up all day and night of one being unavailable when the other is, back and forth like that? >.< Awwr...


It's best to set up a time with your opponent instead of just hoping they'll get on. Send a message saying when you'll be available, and then check back at that time.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

TorquetheFox said:


> It's stormy here. Though internet connection is still good here, though I won't guarantee a less laggy fight.



Pity that the only way we'd face each other in tournament is if we both make it to the very final match-up.  And for the handheld version of Smash...I'm not so confident. >.<


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

I win I guess? By Croc logic, I guess that means I do


----------



## TiranMaster (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry, I don't think I can do more than one.

Sorry I didn't put up more, but I'm pretty worn out from my dog's passing.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 10, 2014)

My opponent hasn't been on since yesterday. Just so you know.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Try contacting them on FA, perhaps?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

TiranMaster said:


> Sorry, I don't think I can do more than one.
> 
> Sorry I didn't put up more, but I'm pretty worn out from my dog's passing.



No worries. Thanks for the games. You got more important stuff to deal with.


----------



## Jayke (Oct 10, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Darn it, I might have blown it, I hope my opponent isn't away for the night now... What if it keeps up all day and night of one being unavailable when the other is, back and forth like that? >.< Awwr...


Heh. That would suck.. But if ya can get on quick enough, I'm waiting.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

Astonished. They just finished with the customers before us and we were about to get out of here, when it turns out there's a problem with their documentation and now we're waiting another 20 minutes. I wish I knew what to tell you, Torgue, every goddamn time we think we're about to leave there's some more beauracratic bullshit.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Heh. That would suck.. But if ya can get on quick enough, I'm waiting.



I'm on now, are you waiting for me to start a room?

Edit: Just created a room with the necessary rules.


----------



## TiranMaster (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry I had to drop out in the tournament Rob, stuff came up.

Hope the tournament will go well though.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't worry about it! Thank you! : )


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Try contacting them on FA, perhaps?



"Eiji Otaka" has not listed a link to their FA account in their profile. I don't know what to tell you. I've PMed them after being gone all day today and having not received any PMs.

And Tiran, wish you could have smashed with us. You seem pretty cool.


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 10, 2014)

I got all night to wait BRN. I'm central US time btw so it's 8:44pm here, no pressure ^^ Though I do got some stuff to do before I'm done with house work. I'll be back on in 2 hours.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

Phew, that was close, but I won 2-1. Won the first, lost the second very narrowly, and then won with Charizard again in the 3rd match. ^w^ That was pretty intense, great games Jayke!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Grats Wolf!


Eggdodger said:


> "Eiji Otaka" has not listed a link to their FA account in their profile. I don't know what to tell you. I've PMed them after being gone all day today and having not received any PMs.


You're right, I don't recognize them, either, so I can't help you out. If they don't show up, then you'll get the win by default for having been available.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, dang, Charizard action coming soon.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're right, I don't recognize them, either, so I can't help you out. If they don't show up, then you'll get the win by default for having been available.



Cool. Thanks for being rad, man.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Cool. Thanks for being rad, man.




Eggdodger? More like MATCHdodger, amirite?


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Eggdodger? More like MATCHdodger, amirite?



I can coordinate an outfit much better than you ever could. Thank you very much. >=c


----------



## Saukko (Oct 10, 2014)

yooooOOOOOOOOO I was really looking forward to a match after I got home today! This kind of sucks, but, I guess it sucks more for him not even being able to participate :\
Should I keep an eye on the thread tonight in case of a sub or should I just check back tomorrow?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I can coordinate an outfit much better than you ever could. Thank you very much. >=c


to be fair, everything goes well with egg


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2014)

...Jayke better be a good sport about it and not contradict me, I swear to God it went down as I said... *sigh*


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2014)

So I'm finally back from Richmond, hahahahahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaa ;-----;

I got your message, Torguey! I expect you'll be back around quarter-to the next hour? So, in that case, I'll make a room at 11pm your time. 

Sorry for making you wait through all the bullshit today. Hope to see ya' then.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy cow, could our match have been any closer?! If only I had Fox Illusioned at the end instead of using Fire Fox, but I saw that Elfire and instinctively tried to avoid going straight into it! Takado earns his win.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

%$*& I FORGOT TO RECORD THE MATCH


----------



## Takado (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> %$*& I FORGOT TO RECORD THE MATCH


I recorded all of them except for the second match where you roflstomped me. xD I could record sometime soon and send you a link if you'd like.

Your reflector made me so paranoid, especially after you KOed me with my own ElThunder. GG SirRob.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, I would LOVE that! 
The thing where you did the thing into the thing made me paranoid too, although it was a lot more manageable when I got your pattern down.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 10, 2014)

He won both matches. Never have been good at countering Marth.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, you were able to contact them? Great! Grats Eiji!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Saukko said:


> yooooOOOOOOOOO I was really looking forward to a match after I got home today! This kind of sucks, but, I guess it sucks more for him not even being able to participate :\
> Should I keep an eye on the thread tonight in case of a sub or should I just check back tomorrow?


There's no need for you to check today, although you're welcome to have a casual match with anyone here!


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 10, 2014)

I did win both. Still had a lot of fun.  Didn't realize Lucario had such nice buffs.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like BRN and TorquetheFox are the only ones who still need to get a match in. Good job, guys!


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I'm ready to fight it out. Still rainy, but nothing bad ^^


----------



## Yonk (Oct 11, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...hey you wanna trade friend codes?


Everyone in the tournament is already in my list, so you would just have to add mine. I'll remember to not delete your friend card when I'm cleaning my list (I'm out of the tournament unless I'm a wild card.)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 11, 2014)

Yonk said:


> Everyone in the tournament is already in my list, so you would just have to add mine. I'll remember to not delete your friend card when I'm cleaning my list (I'm out of the tournament unless I'm a wild card.)


duly noted, thanks!


----------



## Yonk (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm hoping this isn't too irrelevant to the thread: to anyone bummed out that they're probably not going to win the art prize, I'm still taking select art requests sooo yeah idk I can learn to draw better when I draw new things


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I'm hoping this isn't too irrelevant to the thread: to anyone bummed out that they're probably not going to win the art prize, I'm still taking select art requests sooo yeah idk I can learn to draw better when I draw new things


i would like a smash related request thingy X3


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

If Takado is on right now, I'd be more than happy to smash with him now.


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, apparently the lag was so bad that Nintendo WFC decided to cancel our game? 

Can you give me some more time, Torgue? I think I can better connection elsewhere @_@


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> Wow, apparently the lag was so bad that Nintendo WFC decided to cancel our game?
> 
> Can you give me some more time, Torgue? I think I can better connection elsewhere @_@



Okay. But if it's still laggy after, than it might be me. If it persists, than I'll forfeit.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> Wow, apparently the lag was so bad that Nintendo WFC decided to cancel our game?
> 
> Can you give me some more time, Torgue? I think I can better connection elsewhere @_@


Nintendo WFC is dead. Reopening the wound, BRN. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh 
oh god sorry sir I'M SORRY FORGIVE ME

I've opened a new room in the not-WFC, Torgue - ready when you are!


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

Wish you luck again ^^ BRN


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Being honest, I don't really think those matches were fair. I counted two deaths on both sides during the games which were easily preventable falls off the side due to lag, the game misses inputs between 5 - second bursts of lag... 

T'was game though; I lost, though I'd really like a rematch under better and stable conditions. Feel up for it, Torque?


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> Being honest, I don't really think those matches were fair. I counted two deaths on both sides during the games which were easily preventable falls off the side due to lag, the game misses inputs between 5 - second bursts of lag...
> 
> T'was game though; I lost, though I'd really like a rematch under better and stable conditions. Feel up for it, Torque?



Sure. It was a pretty good game minus all the lagging. Though I did see some parts that did run good *when we both had one stock*. I'm an honorable fighter and if you do feel we should have a rematch, than lets. Unfortunately though my internet quality can't change at the moment so I'm guessing we'll still lag as bad ^^'


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate that.  Would you like to do this now, or is there another time you think would work better for you and The Lag? 

I'm going to try resetting my router to see if that will help, but I'll leave the time of our duel to you!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 11, 2014)

TorquetheFox said:


> Sure. It was a pretty good game minus all the lagging. Though I did see some parts that did run good *when we both had one stock*. I'm an honorable fighter and if you do feel we should have a rematch, than lets. Unfortunately though my internet quality can't change at the moment so I'm guessing we'll still lag as bad ^^'



Oh stop worrying about the Internet lag ruining your fights and pin the blame of your failures on yourselves. Winning and losing (or in my case, losing and more losing) is just to be expected, regardless what kind of connection you have. If I can make a two-hour detour back to my parents' to play a game I knew I'd lose just to play some small and ignominious role in this tournament, then you should stop whining about the lag on your Internet connection at your own homes and play. It's a fun game, though I do think the inclusion of items would add variety to the matches (and give me a chance, however slight, that I might actually win for a change.)


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

I am conflicted. I did record two of our fights. The first one and the last. It was all pretty fun regardless. I wouldn't mind a rematch on one fight at least. Though I should head to bed soon.


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey, if you don't feel the same, it's your right to refuse. You won our best-of, and if the lag issue can't be cleared, then that's the result I'll have to accept. 

I'll concede, then. Congrats and good luck to ya'!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Doesn't it just figure? I get stuck with someone that isn't upfront about the outcome... I implore you to take my word for it. I fought right, 3 stock room with no items. 1.0 damage ratio. No handicap or customizations.


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate to say there is nothing else I can do. But regardless, we can always fight anytime if your up for it. But yeah it was pretty close for us. You won the first match and I won the last two. O forms and Final Destination X3 What did you think of the kirby O form stage? It's usually green, but if you hold the l button you get it black and white X3



The True Blue Wolf said:


> Doesn't it just figure? I get stuck  with someone that isn't upfront about the outcome... I implore you to  take my word for it. I fought right, 3 stock room with no items. 1.0  damage ratio. No handicap or customizations.



Well if he doesn't say anything I'm sure he's defaulting so you win anyway.


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Doesn't it just figure? I get stuck with someone that isn't upfront about the outcome... I implore you to take my word for it. I fought right, 3 stock room with no items. 1.0 damage ratio. No handicap or customizations.


The front page says you won and I haven't seen Jayke post anything contradicting what you said. Maybe I'm missing something though?


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> If Takado is on right now, I'd be more than happy to smash with him now.


Ah, sorry! I didn't notice you ask earlier. x_X I don't think I'll be able to tonight. I'll be able tomorrow from like 11am - 5pm PST though.

EDIT: Blegh, sorry for the double post guys.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Takado said:


> The front page says you won and I haven't seen Jayke post anything contradicting what you said. Maybe I'm missing something though?



Oh? Last time I looked it was still up in the air. But yeah, I haven't seen a post from Jayke period since our matches, like he is trying to avoid the consequential event of elimination from the tournament. ^^' He fought hard, they were good games, he shouldn't feel down about it. :3


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Takado said:


> Ah, sorry! I didn't notice you ask earlier. x_X I don't think I'll be able to tonight. I'll be able tomorrow from like 11am - 5pm PST though.
> 
> EDIT: Blegh, sorry for the double post guys.




Huh, well imma be driving a lot tomorrow. Let's shoot for 3pm PDT


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Huh, well imma be driving a lot tomorrow. Let's shoot for 3pm PDT


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 11, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, I guess that's that. We had three fun matchups, but I didn't win a single one of them, meaning we just kept playing even after I was formally eliminated. We both agreed to use items in the second match but it wouldn't have made much of a difference. It was still so much fun to use the Cuccos to knock him down the river in the Kongo Jungle for one my only two KOs. On the one hand, I don't like losing but I can't say I would have been able to keep going back to my parents' house every day to play in a Wifi matchup anyway. So you could say it was a pretty half-hearted effort on my part but I probably would have lost even if I wanted to win. Congrats Reno!
> 
> I guess there's no point in belaboring the obvious, I'm really bad at this game. It's exactly what I said before, you needed fighters, not doormats. Just one thing- Is the "Good Game" sincere or sarcastic? I know I'm pretty awful at this game so I'm thinking it's gotta be the latter.
> 
> GG, I guess. Maybe I'll some other players in this game, because I'm a real glutton for punishment.




Iiiit's just gg, don't read too much into it. XD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Grats Torque! The next round officially starts in a little over an hour, where the first wildcard will be announced.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm pumped to have some battles of the Charizards later, love that matchup, thanks for that! ^w^ I'll try hard to be the very best, and if I fall short, at least it has been a fun experience however far I end up getting. :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

*Round 2!* 




DrDingo is the first Wildcard! But anyone who has lost in the 1st or 2nd rounds is still eligible for the second Wildcard, so keep a look out!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm back? *Holy crap*, awesome!

Totally not gonna lose to Saukko! 
I promise! >:c


----------



## Achoral (Oct 11, 2014)

Added Zahros' FA's Skype ( ? ), hope we'll be able to play


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm feeling pretty pumped for the next round. Eiji, I wish you luck and a good fight.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Just picked up on some new combos in my preparations, pretty sure my matches later are gonna be nail biters!  It's gonna be a rush. A Dragon Rush that is. xD Not using customization, I just wanted to say that. x3


----------



## Jayke (Oct 11, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> ...Jayke better be a good sport about it and not contradict me, I swear to God it went down as I said... *sigh*


I regretfully admit to my loss to my opponent. It was a great match, and I wish him luck in the next round. ^^


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I regretfully admit to my loss to my opponent. It was a great match, and I wish him luck in the next round. ^^



Aw, thanks Jayke~ ^Ï‰^ Feel free to contact me about having some matches for fun whenever you please, friend. :3 You use Bowser very well, I should have not gotten punished so much by the butt stomp, heh, glad you won that second match though!


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 11, 2014)

Alrighty. Is this Onikisu around. I'm ready~


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> Alrighty. Is this Onikisu around. I'm ready~



You better win after destroying me like that yesterday >:T I'd be pissed if the one who has beaten me would lose one round after that! XD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Takado said:


> Sounds good to me.



Jking can we do 11 am?


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> Alrighty. Is this Onikisu around. I'm ready~



Forgive my off-topicness, but your avatar looks very...handsome. >///< That is your fursona, I presume? For an on topic bit to this, lets see...um, best of luck to all participants! xD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Forgive my off-topicness, but your avatar looks very...handsome. >///< That is your fursona, I presume? For an on topic bit to this, lets see...um, best of luck to all participants! xD



Pretty sure you quoted the wrong person, but yes, that is my fursona and thank you.


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 11, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Forgive my off-topicness, but your avatar looks very...handsome. >///< That is your fursona, I presume? For an on topic bit to this, lets see...um, best of luck to all participants! xD



Yeah it is. Thanks. I like yours too


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Pretty sure you quoted the wrong person, but yes, that is my fursona and thank you.



Nah, I definitely meant the Wolf-Bear. x3 Nothing wrong with Croconaw though, one of the cooler Water types. ^.^

@Black-Fang: Awwrr, thanks. ^w^ Whether we battle in this tournament or not, would like to have some Smash Bros. matches with ya regardless some time.


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 11, 2014)

Sure sounds good man.


----------



## Jayke (Oct 11, 2014)

I say that we hold a tournament like this monthly, or bi monthly. Its a great way to make friends, and train as well!


----------



## Achoral (Oct 11, 2014)

Jayke said:


> I say that we hold a tournament like this monthly, or bi monthly. Its a great way to make friends, and train as well!



I second that ! I don't know if someone (or Rob) will still agree to make a prize-pic for the winner of each tourney though :3 [/greed]


----------



## Jayke (Oct 11, 2014)

Achoral said:


> I second that ! I don't know if someone (or Rob) will still agree to make a prize-pic for the winner of each tourney though :3 [/greed]


I hope he does. It makes it better with prizes.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

[yt]H47ow4_Cmk0[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2014)

I think some of the magic would be lost if they became a regular thing.
When there's a tournament thread, It's a sight to behold! A wonder!

It's like Christmas! :V


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, I for one am for a tournament each month or two, it's riveting. ^.^


----------



## Saukko (Oct 11, 2014)

Alright, DrDingo and I had our fights and I won. Good games and thanks for playing c:


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2014)

Great games, Saukko! A well-deserved win.

I'm sorry for wasting your blessing, great Sir Rob!


----------



## Achoral (Oct 11, 2014)

Won my match against Zahros ! GGs ^^


----------



## Zahros (Oct 11, 2014)

Welp, I lost, fair and square, but it was a well deserved victory for  him :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Good job, guys! I bet it feels good to make it to round 3!

And to the losers, ah, maybe you'll be the second Wildcard!
Would it be silly if Dingo got it again?


----------



## Onikisu (Oct 11, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> Alrighty. Is this Onikisu around. I'm ready~



I am and i am ready.


----------



## Onikisu (Oct 11, 2014)

Welp i'm out, Black-fang won our battles, Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 11, 2014)

Alright Rob I'm advancing.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvPgDTxung4


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 11, 2014)

Well. I'm about to leave for my job. I got called in early, but at least I get more hours XP anyway. I'll be back in about 6-7 hours from now ^^' I'm so sorry.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> Alright Rob I'm advancing.



Ah, made it to round 3 I see! You must be no push over at all. Very nice.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, some great games there, Byakko! That frog is pretty scary. GG!

Final score: 2-1 for me.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Yah I'm experiencing some wonky technical difficulties with Takado. We can't get into each other's rooms.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Huh, that's odd. Maybe you guys should battle in Pokemon instead?



Arcane Reno said:


> Wow, some great games there, Byakko! That frog is pretty scary. GG!
> 
> Final score: 2-1 for me.


Congrats!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

What if I made a room and you two could try joining in?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 11, 2014)

Defeated Blue Wolf. The Charizard action was hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Hopelessly lost the first two matches, but played a third match, and I somehow won that. But lost the war.  2-1 Terror, round 2 and I already got eliminated, despite how awesome Terror is, I feel like I really do suck now... I wish that second wildcard would end up being me.

Great games, I hope we can play more for fun some time soon! ^^; *crawls over to a lonely corner*


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Still the samenissue happens. If I'm in your room, he can't join. Not sure what to say about this really


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Still the samenissue happens. If I'm in your room, he can't join. Not sure what to say about this really



Best 2 out of 3 coin flip! j/k 
If we keep getting this error I'll drop out. I may keep getting it if I were to advance anywho.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Still the samenissue happens. If I'm in your room, he can't join. Not sure what to say about this really


Well there were three people in that room before anyone tried to join.


Takado said:


> Best 2 out of 3 coin flip! j/k
> If we keep getting this error I'll drop out. I may keep getting it if I were to advance anywho.


We can always pretend I beat you, I am willing to make that sacrifice


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well there were three people in that room before anyone tried to join.
> We can always pretend I beat you, I am willing to make that sacrifice


You do give a pretty corrupt vibe. xD I'd be fine with that, no problem. 
I'm sure Iba Shot wouldn't want a free victory heh.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Is the Croc still trying to enter the room?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Lemme try. Standby. Rob keep the room clear for me and takado


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup, can't get in.


Edit: do you think we can swap places with someone else in the tourney in hopes we both don't end up in the finals together?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you both tried restarting the game? Maybe it's an issue where your 3DS isn't recognizing that person as a friend.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

I have. And I did a system update as well.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Croc, try going in my room first, then Takado


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Have you both tried restarting the game? Maybe it's an issue where your 3DS isn't recognizing that person as a friend.


I'll try giving that a shot. If that doesn't work then I'll have to head off, gotta go soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Going in now.


Edit: how about I try re adding your friend code? Delete me from your friends list.


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

Blargh, it's giving me the error now thayt Iba Shot joined the game. x_X


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't believe it! How is that even a thing that's possible?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah imma just readd you on my buddy list.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

I looked up this issue online, it might be something that just requires you two to wait it out a few hours


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah that didn't work. I can't believe Nintendo has done this.


So what do? I should be available late tonight.


----------



## Takado (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, I found this for the issue

http://www.reddit.com/r/smashbros/comments/2iaz1x/error_code_0180513

I tried a couple the things mentioned in that thread already but still no good. 

I wouldn't mind rescheduling and fighting with honor but I have to get going as of now. x_X I can forfeit for now or Rob can take my place, whatever you guys wanna do. xP


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the best thing to do would be to try tomorrow. I wouldn't want one of you to drop out because you both tried a lot to get your match going.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

We'll try tonight. There's a good chance imma be out all day tomorrow due to some pretty unforeseen crocumstances, but I moght be on tomorrow at 9pm at the earliest.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Man, I sure hope the Wii U version has more solid Internet Connection than this, it has been absolutely maddening at times, when I get "Unable to join the game." errors every time I go to join a friend's room some times... >.<

Anyway, sorry, I know this isn't the thread for general chat of the game(s). ^^' I have a lot of practicing to do in preparation for SSB for Wii U. I wonder what all carries over... Coins? Equipment? Global Smash Power? xP


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Hopefully my Croc ego, but that's going to take up a lot of space on my wii U, so I don't know.


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 12, 2014)

Well I'm back now. I'll be waiting for you Eiji. I'll host this one. Sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Hopefully my Croc ego, but that's going to take up a lot of space on my wii U, so I don't know.



that's why you get an sd card. sd stands for

Storing
Da croc ego


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm ready to go, Takadomon.

Croc is available from now till then.


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 12, 2014)

I hate to ask, but is it possible that we can have an extension to the deadline? The next time I can play will be about 6pm tomorrow since I'll be working morning to afternoon ^^' if not than I guess I'll honorably forfeit and Eiji can make it to the next round.


----------



## Takado (Oct 12, 2014)

The sun was in my eye, and I had ten paper cuts on my hands! j/k

Iba Shot is the winner. xP I did not know what to do against a good Greninja. Nice job there.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Those matches nearly broke my wrist. Takoda, jebus, I pulled out EVERYTHING I had on you. I've never try harded in smash so much before in my life.


----------



## Takado (Oct 12, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Those matches nearly broke my wrist. Takoda, jebus, I pulled out EVERYTHING I had on you. I've never try harded in smash so much before in my life.


Yeah, I think I can learn to play better playing against you. Does this make us Smash friends with benefits?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Takado said:


> Yeah, I think I can learn to play better playing against you. Does this make us Smash friends with benefits?



Yah, pretty much. If a Croc's gotto smash with someone, it better be a high class smasher if you know what I mean. I can see us doing this daily, just make sure to shield during the right times.


Edit: I'm REALLY glad we didn't just forfeit the matches due to a technicality.


----------



## Takado (Oct 12, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Yah, pretty much. If a Croc's gotto smash with someone, it better be a high class smasher if you know what I mean. I can see us doing this daily, just make sure to shield during the right times.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm REALLY glad we didn't just forfeit the matches due to a technicality.


Someone who can handle smashing back and forth, huh? Some say dodging the damage, abstinace, is the best way of winning, but using the shield just makes it more fun unless it breaks. xD j/k

Yeah, same here! Now I went out with a bang. I can guide you through what I did to fix the error if you're a little computer savvy.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

I take it it had to do with ip/gateway/subnet configurations? I kinda had a feeling it would be something like that. 


Either or, I can safely say that we both like it rough. I think we went as high as 232% in one match. Damn good stamina means damn good long smashing sessions.


----------



## Achoral (Oct 12, 2014)

Iba, looks like we'll be facing each other next round !
Zahros wants us to record our match xD


----------



## Takado (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, you have to assign your 3DS to connect to a certain IP address and then have that address linked with the DMZ option thing to bypass w/e it is that doesn't communicate well with Nintendo servers. *Here's a guide on how to do this stuff.*

That was the match that I used Olimar on, I think? I gasped when you sent me over the top edge while we were both one Smash attack away from losing in that one. Seriously, I was trying to finish you off and you go and knock me off, a stock and a half to zero hah. You better smash all over your next opponent, don't make me look bad. xP


----------



## Black & Yellow (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey, eversleep here. If anyone wants to play against me, my friend code is: 2680-9710-8079
My mains are Ness and Duck Hunt Dog.
Just a warning, I'm really terrible at it though. >.<


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh jeez, I realized that I had a substitution rule in place that hasn't been used. That probably would have saved a lot of headache!

Torque, has Eiji attempted to contact you, or have you contacted them? I'm not gonna postpone the tournament if someone is MIA.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Just as a heads up, I'm including the yet unknown loser of that matchup in the wildcard drawing for fairness.

---

Edit: I asked DrDingo to post the bracket for the next round, since I won't be available. So, it's legit!


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, I've contacted him. We have almost completely opposite  work schedules. So that has caused us a few issues.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2014)

*GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!*
Here are those results which the grand SirRob asked me to relay to all of you at _precisely_ this time. Let's get ready for round three, people!


			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> *Round 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Argh, that's perfect! Good job!



Eiji Otaka said:


> Yeah, I've contacted him. We have almost completely opposite  work schedules. So that has caused us a few issues.


Thank you for posting! Since you did contact him, I'll take back Torque getting the free win and figure something else out if you guys can't do your match in the next 12 hours.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

,,,Yep, I'm out. Back to training (not literally that mode. xP)! ^^;


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll be available for smash in about 20 minutes. I would be now, but a Croc's gotto take care of morning lumberjack duties if you know what I mean.


Which is showering.


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm hoping we can play on my lunch break if he's available.  I'm going to be contacting him to  see when he'd be able to but I think we'll be able to knock it out before the day is over.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome I'm back in!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Awesome I'm back in!


*Enjoy it while it lasts!* >:V


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

I swear, I'm going to end up dying before I ever -win- a "random luck" thing like a raffle or, in this case, wildcard pick. >.> Curse my luck. xP


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 12, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> I swear, I'm going to end up dying before I ever -win- a "random luck" thing like a raffle or, in this case, wildcard pick. >.> Curse my luck. xP



In a way, death is its own wildcard pick. You never know who's gonna be next!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Huh, that's odd. Maybe you guys should battle in Pokemon instead?
> 
> Congrats!



You know us arcanines. See a water type, wild charge all day. ~_^

Also, Skybound, I'm available now for a bit, or alternatively, I'll be on around 4 p.m. PST.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 12, 2014)

And i lost danm. :C


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, that's that then. Skybound, you are the superior fire type on this day! ^^ GG


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, good games!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 12, 2014)

Indeed, though I feel I wasn't much of a match for you. You've made it to the next tier of smashiness.  I have yet to master the juggle combos and edge denials like you have.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Man, that 1 second delay toasted me. That SD man.

Oh well gg.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 12, 2014)

Eheh, it did take many years of smashing to achieve that. It's all about reading the opponent and taking advantage of their available options.


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks like Mr.zard is my next opponent. |:3c


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay, the player I lost to didn't go and get punished in the very next round, you rock Sky! ^Ï‰^ I seriously wanna give you a big hug right now. xD


----------



## Achoral (Oct 12, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Man, that 1 second delay toasted me. That SD man.
> 
> Oh well gg.


GGs. Well I did SD too so it compensated, I guess ? THough if you didn't SD while I would you'd ahve the lead...haha
I was shaking, these matches were so close. I wish that delay wasn't there. Strongest opponent I faced here so far, gg !

I don't know why you didn't go back to Duck Hunt, did you expect me to counterpick ? 

Also sorry Zahros, you wanted to watch our matches, I forgot to record the second one.

I won 2-1. So close. I'm shaking.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 12, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Eheh, it did take many years of smashing to achieve that. It's all about reading the opponent and taking advantage of their available options.



Very true. ^^ Also, gotta say, Flare Blitz is terrifying. :c I want to work on improving my 'zard play after that match.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2014)

I woulda used duck hunt, but half my game was him was gone without the timing. Same with greninja, sadly. I couldn't do my off stage game which is where I shine. It was sort of my fault for going greninja knowing that though. Ike woulda won it, but eh. Who knows. Wish I lived east side yo. 


My Croc esteem may be low, but hey, you beat a Croc at gaming so yah. That's an accomplishment.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 12, 2014)

Flare Blitz is xoxoxo <333.



Black-Fang said:


> Looks like Mr.zard is my next opponent. |:3c



Whew, I wonder what's in store.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 12, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> Looks like Mr.zard is my next opponent. |:3c



You better win this whole thing so I don't feel bad about getting wrecked anymore XD


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 12, 2014)

I make no promises. It's a big world out there, but I am very confident.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

So we got all our matches in except Saukko's, which is waiting on Torque and Eiji. Grats to the winners! I'm not surprised by the results so far, I've fought Rou, Terror and Achoral and know that they're terrifying at Smash Bros!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

...Granted, there are clearly a lot of excellent players in this tournament, and though I got eliminated after clearing just one round and my already kinda on the low side self-esteem took more or less of a hit, I don't think I completely suck... ._. I'm not as good at the handheld version. '<.<


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 12, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> ...Granted, there are clearly a lot of excellent players in this tournament, and though I got eliminated after clearing just one round and my already kinda on the low side self-esteem took more or less of a hit, I don't think I completely suck... ._. I'm not as good at the handheld version. '<.<



Same. I am having trouble beating classic mode on the harder difficulties because I keep slipping and sliding on the slider pad.
It'll be better on the Wii U version^^


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

I destroy in Classic mode as Charizard, beat Master Core without losing a stock on 9.0, got a score of 817500. :3 It's just...those player vs. player matches are really where it hinders me... @_@ Somewhat insulted that I was expected to get eliminated early... *sigh*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

everyone's losing to skyboundterror...

i was the original loser :v


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 12, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> everyone's losing to skyboundterror...
> 
> i was the original loser :v



But the prettiest =3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> But the prettiest =3


*flips beard*


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Somewhat insulted that I was expected to get eliminated early... *sigh*


Dude! I'm not saying anyone's bad, I'm just saying they're like "pro" good! I don't consider myself bad, and I lost in the first round!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Dude! I'm not saying anyone's bad, I'm just saying they're like "pro" good! I don't consider myself bad, and I lost in the first round!



Sorry, just a little jumpy I guess. ^^' Even for me though this tournament wasn't for naught, making at least -a- friend out of it, possibly multiple. ^.^


----------



## Zahros (Oct 12, 2014)

meh, I'll admit it, I'm alright, but a lot of this guys just blew me away, and made me realize there's still things left I have to learn :3, so it's just going to make me practice more xD, and it's alright you couldn't get it Achoral xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm very giddy for the next match. I almost want to do it right now, if possible! I wouldn't say I'm "pro" good myself. I did face a few pro players on AiB years ago, and I'm friends with one or two, but I could never get into that scene myself. I'm too attached to items and crazy stages.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm very giddy for the next match. I almost want to do it right now, if possible! I wouldn't say I'm "pro" good myself. I did face a few pro players on AiB years ago, and I'm friends with one or two, but I could never get into that scene myself. I'm too attached to items and crazy stages.



Well damn, once this tournament is through, you and I must have some of said matches, with items and all manner of stages! I like one that the alternate music of is that Super Mario Bros. 3 Medley. That music is so nostalgic~ ^Ï‰^

Just out of curiosity, what time frame are you generally on Skype at? You're fun to chat with.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 12, 2014)

I especially like the classic Green Greens stage. It's one of the more unique maps, though people seem to dislike it for that reason. 

Same to you! I normally get on Skype at around 3 PM PST, but I'm not always there. I have this terrible habit of leaving my status to Online when I'm not around, haha...


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I especially like the classic Green Greens stage. It's one of the more unique maps, though people seem to dislike it for that reason.
> 
> Same to you! I normally get on Skype at around 3 PM PST, but I'm not always there. I have this terrible habit of leaving my status to Online when I'm not around, haha...



Nice! I may not be on right at quite that time though, may or may not have company over this evening, depending on if the person decides to come or not, so...yeah. ^^'

After I clear Classic mode with Luigi, Bowser Jr., and Mr. Game & Watch (hate that annoying character... >_<'), I'll have cleared Classic mode with all characters~ Then I can just use Charizard everytime and own all the opponents in a flash. :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

All I can say is I'm glad that I wasn't one of the wildcards, then I'd have to head back to my parents' house again and I don't have the time to make such a detour, with my classes picking up. At my convenience, I will play anyone here who is open for fun, just to improve my skills so maybe I could beat a few players in my college regional tournament.

Thanks for letting me back in, even if I kinda knew I wasn't that good. Since it's a fighting game, it isn't too time-intensive to become good at the game, unlike Pokemon which requires charts and graphs and hours of time to train the perfect team. This game requires fast reaction time and hand-eye coordination, so if there's another 3DS tournament, perhaps over Christmas break, I might play in that. If Nintendo would re-release Tetris Attack, I'd be MORE than willing to play in that.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2014)

Having watched Reno's match with Byakko I know that Skybound must be some kind of supreme to have won as fiercely as Reno said he did. That guy's showing a tonne of respect for the 'zard right now - I think you inspired him to learn new and scarier tactics, critter. Thanks; its gonna be fun! >;3

Wouldn't mind facing you myself, Char; we could even have a firetype threeway


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 12, 2014)

So Sky is a zard main huh? Much respect. That's my second best fighter.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks! I try, maybe a little too hard. 

I'll take you up on that three-way FFA, BRN. I'm always up for some friendlies.

Edit: I honestly thought my avatar would make my main obvious. xD


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Thanks! I try, maybe a little too hard.
> 
> I'll take you up on that three-way FFA, BRN. I'm always up for some friendlies.
> 
> Edit: I honestly thought my avatar would make my main obvious. xD



You know I too main Charizard, it could be a 4 player session! ...Unless that proves to be too laggy.  That word hurts, I wish "lag" didn't exist. >.>


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 12, 2014)

Well I'm back. I'm so sorry for holding back a part of the tournament ^^' Anyways my opponent will work until tonight I believe and we'll have a fight which will hopefully lead to the next right after. Congrats to the winners so far ^^


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Alright. If you don't have that match, I have an alternative in place.


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm on and ready with a room created.


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 12, 2014)

I won but there was way too much lag in that match for my liking. I'm waiting on Torque to make his confirmation post but I'd be willing to have the next bout to get things moving.


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah ^^ Eiji won the first two matches. But we had one more battle and I won that one so I don't feel too bad. And yes also lagging. I honorably lost regardless. Hope Eiji wins the tourney X3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Aahh!! I'm so happy you guys got your match in! Grats Eiji! Your next opponent is Saukko, and you guys should get in contact (I recommend using FurAffinity in addition to the forums) ASAP! I'm not expecting the match to be done before the semi-finals starts since it's already pretty late, but hopefully you guys will be back on track soon, and the finals can go smoothly!


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm contacting him now, but apparently the Nintendo Network is partially down for maintenance. I can't add any new friend codes at the moment.


----------



## Saukko (Oct 13, 2014)

If Nintendo will get their servers under control we'll have it done tonight as well. I'm hyped for this next match!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, don't lose sleep over it! Who knows when maintenance will end, especially in the week following the game's release.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

TorquetheFox said:


> Yeah ^^ Eiji won the first two matches. But we had one more battle and I won that one so I don't feel too bad. And yes also lagging. I honorably lost regardless. Hope Eiji wins the tourney X3


Awwrr, my dear friend is eliminated right in the middle of the tournament...got further than me though. @_@


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 13, 2014)

He fought valiantly.  If their hadn't been so much lag, we may have been able to truly unleash our smashing skill. Perhaps another time...


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 13, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Awwrr, my dear friend is eliminated right in the middle of the tournament...got further than me though. @_@



Actually, this was suppose to be yesterday's fight, but we didn't have any time to get to it until today, so if anything we were both eliminated at the same time bro.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

TorquetheFox said:


> Actually, this was suppose to be yesterday's fight, but we didn't have any time to get to it until today, so if anything we were both eliminated at the same time bro.



Oh, that's right. :O Probably pretty equal skill wise then, perhaps. x3 I'd battle you now, but can't connect to the Nintendo Network, maintenance and all. Doesn't that just figure... >.<


----------



## Achoral (Oct 13, 2014)

I never faced a good Charizard, I'll be curious to play SkyboundTerror :3


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

Achoral said:


> I never faced a good Charizard, I'll be curious to play SkyboundTerror :3



I won one of my three matches against Sky, I think I could pose a respectable challenge as well, when at the top of my game. ^.^


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 13, 2014)

Everyone might as well play everyone when the tournament is over, haha. I'm all for that. 

I can confirm that Blue Wolf plays a solid Charizard.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you kindly, I try my best. ^^' You're the superior Charizard user though, I'm quite sure of that, me catching myself from bouncing off walls to my doom isn't enough to make me the better player. xD It -is- handy though! Keeps you right in the action ready for a revenge strike. *snickers* Decisive Blow! *deals 187% damage* O_O 

Pardon my randomness, just kinda in a random mood right now.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry I'm late!! Let the semi-finals begin!!!


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm awake and pumped. Lets get it on zard~


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

Bara intensifies


----------



## Achoral (Oct 13, 2014)

Just to note that I'll probably be going to bed in 2 hours, so if my opponent isn't decided within this time I'll also have to delay my match to tomorrow because of time zones ^_^;
Sorry !


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 13, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> I'm awake and pumped. Lets get it on zard~



I'm out of the house right now, but should be back home in about three hours. We can beat each other up then if the time is fine with you.


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah totally.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm friggin' nervous, I still have to lean rooting for Sky, but really I'd like either of you to win. Damn, sad one of you are gonna get eliminated later, and that's just how it has to be. @_@ Heh. ^^; Well, good luck to you both later!


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 13, 2014)

Damn, I lost. You're good. I've never fought a zard main before. Good on ya mate.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 13, 2014)

Good stuff! That Bowser of yours had me on my toes.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm feeling less and less bad for losing to him 2-1, he just might win it all! Congrats Sky! ^w^ You're getting one now, finalist.  *hugs*


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

I would've loved to watch that match! Grats Terror!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2014)

Black-Fang said:


> Damn, I lost. You're good. I've never fought a zard main before. Good on ya mate.



You failed me! DX


----------



## Black-Fang (Oct 13, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> You failed me! DX



He's just that good.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Skybound, play me after I get out of work. This Croc demands it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Skybound, play me after I get out of work. This Croc demands it.


it's like battling a bomb that already went off


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> it's like battling a bomb that already went off



Well Crocs are water types which means I should clearly beat him since he's a fire type. That's Croc logic for you. I ain't even scared.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Well Crocs are water types which means I should clearly beat him since he's a fire type. That's Croc logic for you. I ain't even scared.



sunny day solarbeam


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> sunny day solarbeam



You clearly don't understand Crocs if that's all you came up with. Try eating a salad.


----------



## Saukko (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to the next round! The first match I nearly forgot to breathe and got incredibly light headed after it ended lmao. Very good games!


----------



## Eiji Otaka (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, Saukko won. He beat me handily.  I've gotta work on my mix up game. Definitely had a lot of fun though. Good luck Saukko!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats, Saukko. :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

Grats Saukko! Hopefully you and Achoral can get together soon, although he's probably sleeping right now. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Saukko (Oct 13, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Congrats, Saukko. :3



Thanks!



SirRob said:


> Grats Saukko! Hopefully you and Achoral can get together soon, although he's probably sleeping right now. [noparse][/noparse]



Thank you as well! I'll message him and see where we get lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Aight, the distinct height difference between charizard and Crocs now became apparent to me. I'm investing in a stand up desk, oh my poor ass.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 13, 2014)

Quite the fight you put up there.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Aight, the distinct height difference between charizard and Crocs now became apparent to me. I'm investing in a stand up desk, oh my poor ass.


We call that size difference, it's popular on FA


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2014)

BRN said:


> We call that size difference, it's popular on FA



LEWD AS FUCK


----------



## Saukko (Oct 13, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> LEWD AS FUCK



( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Saukko said:


> ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)




You know, every time someone posts that face to a Croc, IÌŒÌ‰Ì‹Í¤Í®Ì½Ì¹ Í¥Í’ÌŽÌƒÌƒÌƒÍ‘Ì€Ì“Ì¢ÍÍ‰ÍˆÌŸÌ Ì¹sÍ‚Ì¨Ì«Ì¹ÌŸÌºÌ Ì²Ì¹wÍÍ¤Í§ÌŠÌ‚Í’Ì‰ÍˆÌ­Ì»Í“Ì«Í“ÌžeÍ§Í›Í«Í¥Í¥Ì„Í­Ì…Í€Í Ì¶ÌŸÍ”ÌªÌ¥Ì¥Ì°Ì»Ì¬Ì­aÍ¥ÌÌ†ÍžÍ‰ÌÍ‡Ì±Ì¼rÍ‘Ì“Í¬ÍƒÌ†Ì½ÍƒÌ½ÌÌ·Í“Ì²Ì£Ì–Ì¹ ÌƒÌ½ÍŠÍ‚ÌŠÍžÌ£ÍÍ•Ì¯Ì°ÌŸtÍ£Ì‹Ì‡Í©Í¦Ì€Í¨Ì‡ÌšÌ•Ì®Ì­Ì¤ÌªoÍªÍŠÌ‹ÌƒÌ¨Ì•ÍšÌÌ¬Ì«Í‡Ìª Ì“Í£Í†Í¡Ì¥ÍšÌ©Ì±Ì­Í–Ì«gÍÍ­Ì‡Ì¢Ì©ÍÍ…ÌªÍ…Ì¹oÌ‘Í£Í«Ì”ÍœÌ¸ÍšÌ¼Ì±Ì²Ì£ÌœÍ–Ì¼dÌ…Í‹ÍÍ—ÌƒÍ©Í‚Ì§Ì« Ì…ÌÍ«Ì’Ì½Ì¨Ì¼Ì£Ì³AÍ‹Í©ÌŒÌ†Ì’Í®Í¢Ì·Í…ÌŸÌªÌ®Í”Ì±ÌºnÌŒÍ¥ÌŒÍ®Í§Ì¼Í…Ì®ÍŽÌºÍšÌÌ²sÍÌ¢Ì£Ì©Í‰ÍˆÍšlÍ®Í—ÌÌŽÌˆÌ¶ÍžÌ–Í…Ì˜Ì£Ì™ÌºÌ¬Ì¥Ì¥eÌ…Í‹Ì”ÍÌ¥ÍŽÍ”Í”yÍ¥Ì¾Ì’ÌšÍ‘Ì¸Í–Ì˜Ì¥ÌœÌ—Í‰Í•Ì®Ì  ÍŒÍŒÌÌ¶Ò‰ÌŸÌ³Ì»Ì²HÍ—Í©Ì†Ì‘Í›ÌŒÍ¤ÌÌ…Í Í‰Í”Ì¤ÌžÍ…aÌ‰ÌŠÌŽÌ‡ÍšÌ¼Ì£Ì¬Ì¯Ì—ÌºrÍ®Ì‡ÌÌ‘Ì‘Í‹Ì€Ì“Í‚Í€Ì²Ì˜ÌªÌÌ–ÍŽÌžÌ¼rÍ¯Ì¿ÍŠÌÌÌÍŠÌˆÌ°Ì°Í‡Ì¼Ì±Ì°iÌ‰Ì½Í†Ì¶ÍžÌªÌ³ÌœoÌŠÍ‹Ì’Í¥Ì¾ÍÌÌ™Ì Ì­Ì™ÌºÍ‰Ì˜Í”tÍ¬Ì†Ì€Ì†ÌÌ”Ì§ÌºÌ«Ì¥tÍ‹Í©Í¡Ì¯Ì Í‡ ÍÌ€ÌƒÌÍ¦ÌƒÌ€Í¢Í¢ÍˆÌ™ÌžÌªÌªwÌÍ¥ÍŠÍ®ÌšÌ’Ì‚Ì€ÌªÌ¼Í‰Í‡Ì—Í“Ì²Ì»iÌŽÌˆÌ‰Í§Í¬Ì“Ì‚ÌˆÒ‰Ì¬Í–ÌœÌ±lÍ¬Í›ÌˆÍ«Í‘Í¨ÍŠÌ‹Ì·Ì´Í˜Ì¹Ì¤Ì¼Í‰Ì¯Í…Ì lÍŠÌšÌ¥Í“Í”Ì¹Ì°Ì— ÌÍ­ÍÍ…Ì«Ì«Ì¹Ì–Í‡Ì™Ì»aÍ¬Ì‰Í›Í¨ÌƒÍŒÍ—Ì·ÍÍ…Í–Ì²Ì©Ì¥ÍˆÌ tÌƒÌ·Ì§Í Ì­Ì©tÌƒÌˆÌšÌ“Ì„Í†Í¬Ì‚Í•Í‡Ì°ÌžÍÍ‰eÍ¯Í„ÌŽÌÍ›Í¦ÌƒÌ¨ÌµÌœÌ©Ì ÍˆÍ‰mÍ«Í©Í‹Ì”Í˜ÌžÍ“ÌŸÍ…Ì¹Ì©ÌžpÍ¯Í¨Í‹Ì‚Í¦Í‹Ì›Í¢Ì®Ì¤Ì¼Ì˜Ì–ÌºÌ©Ì Ì£tÍ—Í‚Í¬ÍÍŸÌ¶Í“ÌÌºÌ®ÍšÌ¤ÍŽÌ«Ì¯ ÌŠÌŒÍ˜Ì¶ÍŸÍˆÌ¬Ì³tÌ‰Í®Í«Ì¨Í€Ì¦Ì²Ì¦Ì£Ì—Ì¯oÍÌ€Í¥ÍŠÌ„Ì¾Í¤Ì¢ÍÌ—Í…ÌªÌ»Ì°Ì¤Ì—Íˆ Í„Í­ÌŒÌ„Í©Ì€Ì‡Ì¡Ì³Ì°Ì¥rÍ©Ì‚ÌƒÌ¿ÍŒÌÌŸÌªÌŸaÍƒÍ‹Í¦Ì‘Í‚Ì·Ì¸ÍŸÍ“Ì»Í”Í‡Í“Ì™pÌ¿ÌŒÍ„ÌŽÌ”ÌšÍ¤Ì·Ì§Í¢Ì¹eÍ¨Ì¾Í›Í¥Í›ÌÍ„Ì¢Í˜Ì¦Ì¼Ì¯ Í¨Í‹Ì“Í„Ì¢Ì•Ì™ÌžÌ˜yÌšÌˆÍ¬ÍªÌÌšÌ•Ì•Ì±Í…ÌœÌ—Ì¥Ì©oÍŠÍŠÍ©Í§ÍŠÌ”ÌŠÌ›Í Í ÍˆÌªÌ—uÍ«Ì‘Ì‘ÌÍ Ì¨ÌœÍŽÌ¯ÌªÌ² Í«Í®Í©Ì“Ì¿ÌÍŸÍ–iÍ£ÍƒÌ’ÌˆÌŠÍÌ¡Í“ÍŽnÌ“ÍÌšÍ‚Í„Ì¾Ì‘Í‚Ì½Ì•Ì©Í‡ Ì‰Ì€Ì„Í‘Í­Ì’ÌÌ½Ì´Ì·ÌžÍˆÌ¼Ì¥ÍˆÍ•yÍ¦Í¥Í Í¢ÌÌ—Ì–Ì¹oÌŽÍ©Ì…Ì–ÌžÌ—Ì¯Ì¹ÌªÌ—Ì¹Í…uÍ§Ì€Ì‚Í¬Í Í¢ÌžÌºÌ–Ì©Í™Ì¬Í–Í™ÍˆrÍ¬Ì¾Í¯Ì‚Í®Ì…Í›Í˜Ì™Ì¯Ì«Í“ÍŽÌ¯ÌžÍšÍ” Ì“Í†ÍŠÌ”ÌÍ¬Ì„ÌÍƒÍÍ ÍÍ‡Í™ÍšÌ Í”ÌªÍ‡Ì«sÌˆÌÍ’ÍŸÌ§Í ÌÍŽÌ£Í™Ì»Ì²lÍ­ÍŠÍ„Ì¢Ì°eÌ¿Í„ÌÍ¨ÍªÍ¯ÌÌ³Í•Ì²ÍÌºÌ­ÍÌ¥eÌ¾Í®Í¥ÌÍ€Í‰Í•Ì¬Ì¬Ì±Ì¤ÌºÍˆpÌÍ‘ÌÍ¬Í¥Í—Í€ÍÍœÌªÌŸ


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> You know, every time someone posts that face to a Croc, IÌŒÌ‰Ì‹Í¤Í®Ì½Ì¹ Í¥Í’ÌŽÌƒÌƒÌƒÍ‘Ì€Ì“Ì¢ÍÍ‰ÍˆÌŸÌ Ì¹sÍ‚Ì¨Ì«Ì¹ÌŸÌºÌ Ì²Ì¹wÍÍ¤Í§ÌŠÌ‚Í’Ì‰ÍˆÌ­Ì»Í“Ì«Í“ÌžeÍ§Í›Í«Í¥Í¥Ì„Í­Ì…Í€Í Ì¶ÌŸÍ”ÌªÌ¥Ì¥Ì°Ì»Ì¬Ì­aÍ¥ÌÌ†ÍžÍ‰ÌÍ‡Ì±Ì¼rÍ‘Ì“Í¬ÍƒÌ†Ì½ÍƒÌ½ÌÌ·Í“Ì²Ì£Ì–Ì¹ ÌƒÌ½ÍŠÍ‚ÌŠÍžÌ£ÍÍ•Ì¯Ì°ÌŸtÍ£Ì‹Ì‡Í©Í¦Ì€Í¨Ì‡ÌšÌ•Ì®Ì­Ì¤ÌªoÍªÍŠÌ‹ÌƒÌ¨Ì•ÍšÌÌ¬Ì«Í‡Ìª Ì“Í£Í†Í¡Ì¥ÍšÌ©Ì±Ì­Í–Ì«gÍÍ­Ì‡Ì¢Ì©ÍÍ…ÌªÍ…Ì¹oÌ‘Í£Í«Ì”ÍœÌ¸ÍšÌ¼Ì±Ì²Ì£ÌœÍ–Ì¼dÌ…Í‹ÍÍ—ÌƒÍ©Í‚Ì§Ì« Ì…ÌÍ«Ì’Ì½Ì¨Ì¼Ì£Ì³AÍ‹Í©ÌŒÌ†Ì’Í®Í¢Ì·Í…ÌŸÌªÌ®Í”Ì±ÌºnÌŒÍ¥ÌŒÍ®Í§Ì¼Í…Ì®ÍŽÌºÍšÌÌ²sÍÌ¢Ì£Ì©Í‰ÍˆÍšlÍ®Í—ÌÌŽÌˆÌ¶ÍžÌ–Í…Ì˜Ì£Ì™ÌºÌ¬Ì¥Ì¥eÌ…Í‹Ì”ÍÌ¥ÍŽÍ”Í”yÍ¥Ì¾Ì’ÌšÍ‘Ì¸Í–Ì˜Ì¥ÌœÌ—Í‰Í•Ì®Ì  ÍŒÍŒÌÌ¶Ò‰ÌŸÌ³Ì»Ì²HÍ—Í©Ì†Ì‘Í›ÌŒÍ¤ÌÌ…Í Í‰Í”Ì¤ÌžÍ…aÌ‰ÌŠÌŽÌ‡ÍšÌ¼Ì£Ì¬Ì¯Ì—ÌºrÍ®Ì‡ÌÌ‘Ì‘Í‹Ì€Ì“Í‚Í€Ì²Ì˜ÌªÌÌ–ÍŽÌžÌ¼rÍ¯Ì¿ÍŠÌÌÌÍŠÌˆÌ°Ì°Í‡Ì¼Ì±Ì°iÌ‰Ì½Í†Ì¶ÍžÌªÌ³ÌœoÌŠÍ‹Ì’Í¥Ì¾ÍÌÌ™Ì Ì­Ì™ÌºÍ‰Ì˜Í”tÍ¬Ì†Ì€Ì†ÌÌ”Ì§ÌºÌ«Ì¥tÍ‹Í©Í¡Ì¯Ì Í‡ ÍÌ€ÌƒÌÍ¦ÌƒÌ€Í¢Í¢ÍˆÌ™ÌžÌªÌªwÌÍ¥ÍŠÍ®ÌšÌ’Ì‚Ì€ÌªÌ¼Í‰Í‡Ì—Í“Ì²Ì»iÌŽÌˆÌ‰Í§Í¬Ì“Ì‚ÌˆÒ‰Ì¬Í–ÌœÌ±lÍ¬Í›ÌˆÍ«Í‘Í¨ÍŠÌ‹Ì·Ì´Í˜Ì¹Ì¤Ì¼Í‰Ì¯Í…Ì lÍŠÌšÌ¥Í“Í”Ì¹Ì°Ì— ÌÍ­ÍÍ…Ì«Ì«Ì¹Ì–Í‡Ì™Ì»aÍ¬Ì‰Í›Í¨ÌƒÍŒÍ—Ì·ÍÍ…Í–Ì²Ì©Ì¥ÍˆÌ tÌƒÌ·Ì§Í Ì­Ì©tÌƒÌˆÌšÌ“Ì„Í†Í¬Ì‚Í•Í‡Ì°ÌžÍÍ‰eÍ¯Í„ÌŽÌÍ›Í¦ÌƒÌ¨ÌµÌœÌ©Ì ÍˆÍ‰mÍ«Í©Í‹Ì”Í˜ÌžÍ“ÌŸÍ…Ì¹Ì©ÌžpÍ¯Í¨Í‹Ì‚Í¦Í‹Ì›Í¢Ì®Ì¤Ì¼Ì˜Ì–ÌºÌ©Ì Ì£tÍ—Í‚Í¬ÍÍŸÌ¶Í“ÌÌºÌ®ÍšÌ¤ÍŽÌ«Ì¯ ÌŠÌŒÍ˜Ì¶ÍŸÍˆÌ¬Ì³tÌ‰Í®Í«Ì¨Í€Ì¦Ì²Ì¦Ì£Ì—Ì¯oÍÌ€Í¥ÍŠÌ„Ì¾Í¤Ì¢ÍÌ—Í…ÌªÌ»Ì°Ì¤Ì—Íˆ Í„Í­ÌŒÌ„Í©Ì€Ì‡Ì¡Ì³Ì°Ì¥rÍ©Ì‚ÌƒÌ¿ÍŒÌÌŸÌªÌŸaÍƒÍ‹Í¦Ì‘Í‚Ì·Ì¸ÍŸÍ“Ì»Í”Í‡Í“Ì™pÌ¿ÌŒÍ„ÌŽÌ”ÌšÍ¤Ì·Ì§Í¢Ì¹eÍ¨Ì¾Í›Í¥Í›ÌÍ„Ì¢Í˜Ì¦Ì¼Ì¯ Í¨Í‹Ì“Í„Ì¢Ì•Ì™ÌžÌ˜yÌšÌˆÍ¬ÍªÌÌšÌ•Ì•Ì±Í…ÌœÌ—Ì¥Ì©oÍŠÍŠÍ©Í§ÍŠÌ”ÌŠÌ›Í Í ÍˆÌªÌ—uÍ«Ì‘Ì‘ÌÍ Ì¨ÌœÍŽÌ¯ÌªÌ² Í«Í®Í©Ì“Ì¿ÌÍŸÍ–iÍ£ÍƒÌ’ÌˆÌŠÍÌ¡Í“ÍŽnÌ“ÍÌšÍ‚Í„Ì¾Ì‘Í‚Ì½Ì•Ì©Í‡ Ì‰Ì€Ì„Í‘Í­Ì’ÌÌ½Ì´Ì·ÌžÍˆÌ¼Ì¥ÍˆÍ•yÍ¦Í¥Í Í¢ÌÌ—Ì–Ì¹oÌŽÍ©Ì…Ì–ÌžÌ—Ì¯Ì¹ÌªÌ—Ì¹Í…uÍ§Ì€Ì‚Í¬Í Í¢ÌžÌºÌ–Ì©Í™Ì¬Í–Í™ÍˆrÍ¬Ì¾Í¯Ì‚Í®Ì…Í›Í˜Ì™Ì¯Ì«Í“ÍŽÌ¯ÌžÍšÍ” Ì“Í†ÍŠÌ”ÌÍ¬Ì„ÌÍƒÍÍ ÍÍ‡Í™ÍšÌ Í”ÌªÍ‡Ì«sÌˆÌÍ’ÍŸÌ§Í ÌÍŽÌ£Í™Ì»Ì²lÍ­ÍŠÍ„Ì¢Ì°eÌ¿Í„ÌÍ¨ÍªÍ¯ÌÌ³Í•Ì²ÍÌºÌ­ÍÌ¥eÌ¾Í®Í¥ÌÍ€Í‰Í•Ì¬Ì¬Ì±Ì¤ÌºÍˆpÌÍ‘ÌÍ¬Í¥Í—Í€ÍÍœÌªÌŸ



How the heck did you do that?


----------



## Zahros (Oct 13, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> You know, every time someone posts that face to a Croc, IÌŒÌ‰Ì‹Í¤Í®Ì½Ì¹ Í¥Í’ÌŽÌƒÌƒÌƒÍ‘Ì€Ì“Ì¢ÍÍ‰ÍˆÌŸÌ Ì¹sÍ‚Ì¨Ì«Ì¹ÌŸÌºÌ Ì²Ì¹wÍÍ¤Í§ÌŠÌ‚Í’Ì‰ÍˆÌ­Ì»Í“Ì«Í“ÌžeÍ§Í›Í«Í¥Í¥Ì„Í­Ì…Í€Í Ì¶ÌŸÍ”ÌªÌ¥Ì¥Ì°Ì»Ì¬Ì­aÍ¥ÌÌ†ÍžÍ‰ÌÍ‡Ì±Ì¼rÍ‘Ì“Í¬ÍƒÌ†Ì½ÍƒÌ½ÌÌ·Í“Ì²Ì£Ì–Ì¹ ÌƒÌ½ÍŠÍ‚ÌŠÍžÌ£ÍÍ•Ì¯Ì°ÌŸtÍ£Ì‹Ì‡Í©Í¦Ì€Í¨Ì‡ÌšÌ•Ì®Ì­Ì¤ÌªoÍªÍŠÌ‹ÌƒÌ¨Ì•ÍšÌÌ¬Ì«Í‡Ìª Ì“Í£Í†Í¡Ì¥ÍšÌ©Ì±Ì­Í–Ì«gÍÍ­Ì‡Ì¢Ì©ÍÍ…ÌªÍ…Ì¹oÌ‘Í£Í«Ì”ÍœÌ¸ÍšÌ¼Ì±Ì²Ì£ÌœÍ–Ì¼dÌ…Í‹ÍÍ—ÌƒÍ©Í‚Ì§Ì« Ì…ÌÍ«Ì’Ì½Ì¨Ì¼Ì£Ì³AÍ‹Í©ÌŒÌ†Ì’Í®Í¢Ì·Í…ÌŸÌªÌ®Í”Ì±ÌºnÌŒÍ¥ÌŒÍ®Í§Ì¼Í…Ì®ÍŽÌºÍšÌÌ²sÍÌ¢Ì£Ì©Í‰ÍˆÍšlÍ®Í—ÌÌŽÌˆÌ¶ÍžÌ–Í…Ì˜Ì£Ì™ÌºÌ¬Ì¥Ì¥eÌ…Í‹Ì”ÍÌ¥ÍŽÍ”Í”yÍ¥Ì¾Ì’ÌšÍ‘Ì¸Í–Ì˜Ì¥ÌœÌ—Í‰Í•Ì®Ì  ÍŒÍŒÌÌ¶Ò‰ÌŸÌ³Ì»Ì²HÍ—Í©Ì†Ì‘Í›ÌŒÍ¤ÌÌ…Í Í‰Í”Ì¤ÌžÍ…aÌ‰ÌŠÌŽÌ‡ÍšÌ¼Ì£Ì¬Ì¯Ì—ÌºrÍ®Ì‡ÌÌ‘Ì‘Í‹Ì€Ì“Í‚Í€Ì²Ì˜ÌªÌÌ–ÍŽÌžÌ¼rÍ¯Ì¿ÍŠÌÌÌÍŠÌˆÌ°Ì°Í‡Ì¼Ì±Ì°iÌ‰Ì½Í†Ì¶ÍžÌªÌ³ÌœoÌŠÍ‹Ì’Í¥Ì¾ÍÌÌ™Ì Ì­Ì™ÌºÍ‰Ì˜Í”tÍ¬Ì†Ì€Ì†ÌÌ”Ì§ÌºÌ«Ì¥tÍ‹Í©Í¡Ì¯Ì Í‡ ÍÌ€ÌƒÌÍ¦ÌƒÌ€Í¢Í¢ÍˆÌ™ÌžÌªÌªwÌÍ¥ÍŠÍ®ÌšÌ’Ì‚Ì€ÌªÌ¼Í‰Í‡Ì—Í“Ì²Ì»iÌŽÌˆÌ‰Í§Í¬Ì“Ì‚ÌˆÒ‰Ì¬Í–ÌœÌ±lÍ¬Í›ÌˆÍ«Í‘Í¨ÍŠÌ‹Ì·Ì´Í˜Ì¹Ì¤Ì¼Í‰Ì¯Í…Ì lÍŠÌšÌ¥Í“Í”Ì¹Ì°Ì— ÌÍ­ÍÍ…Ì«Ì«Ì¹Ì–Í‡Ì™Ì»aÍ¬Ì‰Í›Í¨ÌƒÍŒÍ—Ì·ÍÍ…Í–Ì²Ì©Ì¥ÍˆÌ tÌƒÌ·Ì§Í Ì­Ì©tÌƒÌˆÌšÌ“Ì„Í†Í¬Ì‚Í•Í‡Ì°ÌžÍÍ‰eÍ¯Í„ÌŽÌÍ›Í¦ÌƒÌ¨ÌµÌœÌ©Ì ÍˆÍ‰mÍ«Í©Í‹Ì”Í˜ÌžÍ“ÌŸÍ…Ì¹Ì©ÌžpÍ¯Í¨Í‹Ì‚Í¦Í‹Ì›Í¢Ì®Ì¤Ì¼Ì˜Ì–ÌºÌ©Ì Ì£tÍ—Í‚Í¬ÍÍŸÌ¶Í“ÌÌºÌ®ÍšÌ¤ÍŽÌ«Ì¯ ÌŠÌŒÍ˜Ì¶ÍŸÍˆÌ¬Ì³tÌ‰Í®Í«Ì¨Í€Ì¦Ì²Ì¦Ì£Ì—Ì¯oÍÌ€Í¥ÍŠÌ„Ì¾Í¤Ì¢ÍÌ—Í…ÌªÌ»Ì°Ì¤Ì—Íˆ Í„Í­ÌŒÌ„Í©Ì€Ì‡Ì¡Ì³Ì°Ì¥rÍ©Ì‚ÌƒÌ¿ÍŒÌÌŸÌªÌŸaÍƒÍ‹Í¦Ì‘Í‚Ì·Ì¸ÍŸÍ“Ì»Í”Í‡Í“Ì™pÌ¿ÌŒÍ„ÌŽÌ”ÌšÍ¤Ì·Ì§Í¢Ì¹eÍ¨Ì¾Í›Í¥Í›ÌÍ„Ì¢Í˜Ì¦Ì¼Ì¯ Í¨Í‹Ì“Í„Ì¢Ì•Ì™ÌžÌ˜yÌšÌˆÍ¬ÍªÌÌšÌ•Ì•Ì±Í…ÌœÌ—Ì¥Ì©oÍŠÍŠÍ©Í§ÍŠÌ”ÌŠÌ›Í Í ÍˆÌªÌ—uÍ«Ì‘Ì‘ÌÍ Ì¨ÌœÍŽÌ¯ÌªÌ² Í«Í®Í©Ì“Ì¿ÌÍŸÍ–iÍ£ÍƒÌ’ÌˆÌŠÍÌ¡Í“ÍŽnÌ“ÍÌšÍ‚Í„Ì¾Ì‘Í‚Ì½Ì•Ì©Í‡ Ì‰Ì€Ì„Í‘Í­Ì’ÌÌ½Ì´Ì·ÌžÍˆÌ¼Ì¥ÍˆÍ•yÍ¦Í¥Í Í¢ÌÌ—Ì–Ì¹oÌŽÍ©Ì…Ì–ÌžÌ—Ì¯Ì¹ÌªÌ—Ì¹Í…uÍ§Ì€Ì‚Í¬Í Í¢ÌžÌºÌ–Ì©Í™Ì¬Í–Í™ÍˆrÍ¬Ì¾Í¯Ì‚Í®Ì…Í›Í˜Ì™Ì¯Ì«Í“ÍŽÌ¯ÌžÍšÍ” Ì“Í†ÍŠÌ”ÌÍ¬Ì„ÌÍƒÍÍ ÍÍ‡Í™ÍšÌ Í”ÌªÍ‡Ì«sÌˆÌÍ’ÍŸÌ§Í ÌÍŽÌ£Í™Ì»Ì²lÍ­ÍŠÍ„Ì¢Ì°eÌ¿Í„ÌÍ¨ÍªÍ¯ÌÌ³Í•Ì²ÍÌºÌ­ÍÌ¥eÌ¾Í®Í¥ÌÍ€Í‰Í•Ì¬Ì¬Ì±Ì¤ÌºÍˆpÌÍ‘ÌÍ¬Í¥Í—Í€ÍÍœÌªÌŸ


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Zahros said:


>


----------



## Zahros (Oct 14, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


>


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Saukko (Oct 14, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> You know, every time someone posts that face to a Croc, IÌŒÌ‰Ì‹Í¤Í®Ì½Ì¹ Í¥Í’ÌŽÌƒÌƒÌƒÍ‘Ì€Ì“Ì¢ÍÍ‰ÍˆÌŸÌ Ì¹sÍ‚Ì¨Ì«Ì¹ÌŸÌºÌ Ì²Ì¹wÍÍ¤Í§ÌŠÌ‚Í’Ì‰ÍˆÌ­Ì»Í“Ì«Í“ÌžeÍ§Í›Í«Í¥Í¥Ì„Í­Ì…Í€Í Ì¶ÌŸÍ”ÌªÌ¥Ì¥Ì°Ì»Ì¬Ì­aÍ¥ÌÌ†ÍžÍ‰ÌÍ‡Ì±Ì¼rÍ‘Ì“Í¬ÍƒÌ†Ì½ÍƒÌ½ÌÌ·Í“Ì²Ì£Ì–Ì¹ ÌƒÌ½ÍŠÍ‚ÌŠÍžÌ£ÍÍ•Ì¯Ì°ÌŸtÍ£Ì‹Ì‡Í©Í¦Ì€Í¨Ì‡ÌšÌ•Ì®Ì­Ì¤ÌªoÍªÍŠÌ‹ÌƒÌ¨Ì•ÍšÌÌ¬Ì«Í‡Ìª Ì“Í£Í†Í¡Ì¥ÍšÌ©Ì±Ì­Í–Ì«gÍÍ­Ì‡Ì¢Ì©ÍÍ…ÌªÍ…Ì¹oÌ‘Í£Í«Ì”ÍœÌ¸ÍšÌ¼Ì±Ì²Ì£ÌœÍ–Ì¼dÌ…Í‹ÍÍ—ÌƒÍ©Í‚Ì§Ì« Ì…ÌÍ«Ì’Ì½Ì¨Ì¼Ì£Ì³AÍ‹Í©ÌŒÌ†Ì’Í®Í¢Ì·Í…ÌŸÌªÌ®Í”Ì±ÌºnÌŒÍ¥ÌŒÍ®Í§Ì¼Í…Ì®ÍŽÌºÍšÌÌ²sÍÌ¢Ì£Ì©Í‰ÍˆÍšlÍ®Í—ÌÌŽÌˆÌ¶ÍžÌ–Í…Ì˜Ì£Ì™ÌºÌ¬Ì¥Ì¥eÌ…Í‹Ì”ÍÌ¥ÍŽÍ”Í”yÍ¥Ì¾Ì’ÌšÍ‘Ì¸Í–Ì˜Ì¥ÌœÌ—Í‰Í•Ì®Ì  ÍŒÍŒÌÌ¶Ò‰ÌŸÌ³Ì»Ì²HÍ—Í©Ì†Ì‘Í›ÌŒÍ¤ÌÌ…Í Í‰Í”Ì¤ÌžÍ…aÌ‰ÌŠÌŽÌ‡ÍšÌ¼Ì£Ì¬Ì¯Ì—ÌºrÍ®Ì‡ÌÌ‘Ì‘Í‹Ì€Ì“Í‚Í€Ì²Ì˜ÌªÌÌ–ÍŽÌžÌ¼rÍ¯Ì¿ÍŠÌÌÌÍŠÌˆÌ°Ì°Í‡Ì¼Ì±Ì°iÌ‰Ì½Í†Ì¶ÍžÌªÌ³ÌœoÌŠÍ‹Ì’Í¥Ì¾ÍÌÌ™Ì Ì­Ì™ÌºÍ‰Ì˜Í”tÍ¬Ì†Ì€Ì†ÌÌ”Ì§ÌºÌ«Ì¥tÍ‹Í©Í¡Ì¯Ì Í‡ ÍÌ€ÌƒÌÍ¦ÌƒÌ€Í¢Í¢ÍˆÌ™ÌžÌªÌªwÌÍ¥ÍŠÍ®ÌšÌ’Ì‚Ì€ÌªÌ¼Í‰Í‡Ì—Í“Ì²Ì»iÌŽÌˆÌ‰Í§Í¬Ì“Ì‚ÌˆÒ‰Ì¬Í–ÌœÌ±lÍ¬Í›ÌˆÍ«Í‘Í¨ÍŠÌ‹Ì·Ì´Í˜Ì¹Ì¤Ì¼Í‰Ì¯Í…Ì lÍŠÌšÌ¥Í“Í”Ì¹Ì°Ì— ÌÍ­ÍÍ…Ì«Ì«Ì¹Ì–Í‡Ì™Ì»aÍ¬Ì‰Í›Í¨ÌƒÍŒÍ—Ì·ÍÍ…Í–Ì²Ì©Ì¥ÍˆÌ tÌƒÌ·Ì§Í Ì­Ì©tÌƒÌˆÌšÌ“Ì„Í†Í¬Ì‚Í•Í‡Ì°ÌžÍÍ‰eÍ¯Í„ÌŽÌÍ›Í¦ÌƒÌ¨ÌµÌœÌ©Ì ÍˆÍ‰mÍ«Í©Í‹Ì”Í˜ÌžÍ“ÌŸÍ…Ì¹Ì©ÌžpÍ¯Í¨Í‹Ì‚Í¦Í‹Ì›Í¢Ì®Ì¤Ì¼Ì˜Ì–ÌºÌ©Ì Ì£tÍ—Í‚Í¬ÍÍŸÌ¶Í“ÌÌºÌ®ÍšÌ¤ÍŽÌ«Ì¯ ÌŠÌŒÍ˜Ì¶ÍŸÍˆÌ¬Ì³tÌ‰Í®Í«Ì¨Í€Ì¦Ì²Ì¦Ì£Ì—Ì¯oÍÌ€Í¥ÍŠÌ„Ì¾Í¤Ì¢ÍÌ—Í…ÌªÌ»Ì°Ì¤Ì—Íˆ Í„Í­ÌŒÌ„Í©Ì€Ì‡Ì¡Ì³Ì°Ì¥rÍ©Ì‚ÌƒÌ¿ÍŒÌÌŸÌªÌŸaÍƒÍ‹Í¦Ì‘Í‚Ì·Ì¸ÍŸÍ“Ì»Í”Í‡Í“Ì™pÌ¿ÌŒÍ„ÌŽÌ”ÌšÍ¤Ì·Ì§Í¢Ì¹eÍ¨Ì¾Í›Í¥Í›ÌÍ„Ì¢Í˜Ì¦Ì¼Ì¯ Í¨Í‹Ì“Í„Ì¢Ì•Ì™ÌžÌ˜yÌšÌˆÍ¬ÍªÌÌšÌ•Ì•Ì±Í…ÌœÌ—Ì¥Ì©oÍŠÍŠÍ©Í§ÍŠÌ”ÌŠÌ›Í Í ÍˆÌªÌ—uÍ«Ì‘Ì‘ÌÍ Ì¨ÌœÍŽÌ¯ÌªÌ² Í«Í®Í©Ì“Ì¿ÌÍŸÍ–iÍ£ÍƒÌ’ÌˆÌŠÍÌ¡Í“ÍŽnÌ“ÍÌšÍ‚Í„Ì¾Ì‘Í‚Ì½Ì•Ì©Í‡ Ì‰Ì€Ì„Í‘Í­Ì’ÌÌ½Ì´Ì·ÌžÍˆÌ¼Ì¥ÍˆÍ•yÍ¦Í¥Í Í¢ÌÌ—Ì–Ì¹oÌŽÍ©Ì…Ì–ÌžÌ—Ì¯Ì¹ÌªÌ—Ì¹Í…uÍ§Ì€Ì‚Í¬Í Í¢ÌžÌºÌ–Ì©Í™Ì¬Í–Í™ÍˆrÍ¬Ì¾Í¯Ì‚Í®Ì…Í›Í˜Ì™Ì¯Ì«Í“ÍŽÌ¯ÌžÍšÍ” Ì“Í†ÍŠÌ”ÌÍ¬Ì„ÌÍƒÍÍ ÍÍ‡Í™ÍšÌ Í”ÌªÍ‡Ì«sÌˆÌÍ’ÍŸÌ§Í ÌÍŽÌ£Í™Ì»Ì²lÍ­ÍŠÍ„Ì¢Ì°eÌ¿Í„ÌÍ¨ÍªÍ¯ÌÌ³Í•Ì²ÍÌºÌ­ÍÌ¥eÌ¾Í®Í¥ÌÍ€Í‰Í•Ì¬Ì¬Ì±Ì¤ÌºÍˆpÌÍ‘ÌÍ¬Í¥Í—Í€ÍÍœÌªÌŸ



( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 14, 2014)

Well the tournament looks like it's getting close to end in a few more days. Looks like Sky is the real deal. If anyone wants to add me. I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 14, 2014)

TorquetheFox said:


> Well the tournament looks like it's getting close to end in a few more days. Looks like Sky is the real deal. If anyone wants to add me. I wouldn't mind.


added you :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

The tournament will continue on Wednesday, to allow Achoral and Saukko a good amount of time to play each other. I can't post a new image right now anyway. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

on the topic of meeting up with other people in this tourney, this week is particularly rough so if you've added me, i'll be able to add you back on friday. right now though the ds is in storage until further notice. i had this mis-communication with yonk so just wanna clear that up in case anyone else was curious


----------



## Achoral (Oct 14, 2014)

Added Saukko last night, will wait for him to sign up today !


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 14, 2014)

Achoral said:


> Added Saukko last night, will wait for him to sign up today !



Good luck Achoral! x3 Ah, SkyboundTerror has yet even more time to wait to play the finals match now. Damn, this has been a nearly week long tournament. XD


----------



## Saukko (Oct 14, 2014)

Well Achoral kicked my ass fair and square hah. Good games! Good luck with the rest of the tourny.


----------



## Achoral (Oct 14, 2014)

Won against Saukko ! GGs ! 
I don't know if I have to make Sky wait for tomorrow for the finale or if I have to play it now ? I'll go to bed in like 20 minutes.

Also, is the finale still best of 3 matches or should we rise it up to 5 ?


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 14, 2014)

Achoral said:


> Won against Saukko ! GGs !
> I don't know if I have to make Sky wait for tomorrow for the finale or if I have to play it now ? I'll go to bed in like 20 minutes.
> 
> Also, is the finale still best of 3 matches or should we rise it up to 5 ?



Ha, I had a feeling you and Sky would be facing off in the finals! ;D Should be a truly epic battle, maybe it should be best 3 out of 5? ^.^ Hehe...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh snap. If only I had got on earlier, we could have finished this up. 

I was also wondering if it would be 3 out of 5 since that's what most tournaments aim for in the finals, but I guess it's up to SirRob this time around.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

Grats Achoral! And so the finals are finally here!! Who will win?!


SkyboundTerror said:


> I was also wondering if it would be 3 out of 5 since that's what most tournaments aim for in the finals, but I guess it's up to SirRob this time around.


Aw, heck yeah!

I dunno if I'll be available at 12 tomorrow, so I will post the final round at midnight EST. You guys can do your match whenever you want though!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 14, 2014)

Great, this is just like Sets in Tennis! xD Just kidding.  Best of luck to the both of you when you have your matches. ^w^ May the best Dude win! *snickers*


----------



## Saukko (Oct 14, 2014)

*cough* 500th post *cough*

I mean good luck guys! You should totally record your matches and upload them for us to see!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2014)

*Championship Match!*





Good luck Terror and Achoral! I hope you guys win!!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh gosh, the nerves are getting to me. Very excited to get this going. I'll be sure to save those replays, though I'm not sure how to upload them with good quality. 

Hopefully we can get it done pronto!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, they aren't both going to win. XD But yes, best of luck to you both! This should be a fine test of skills.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope the Croc wins. I'm putting all my money on that Croc.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 15, 2014)

Viva la France, tout ça ♪


----------



## Achoral (Oct 15, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEES !
Won 3-2 !
Sky's Charizard is so awesome to fight ! The matches were short xD 
I recorded everything, gonna upload them as soon as possible 

Man, that Charizard !


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 15, 2014)

Lost to Achoral, 2-3. That Ness of his is no joke. Congrats on the win!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, that sounded really close! Grats Achoral!! And thank you everyone for participating!

When FurAffinity starts working again, we can discuss your prize picture!


----------



## Achoral (Oct 15, 2014)

Videos of the finale have been uploaded ! 
Sorry, I tried to get the best quality possible without a 3DS recorder.

Playlist
First match 
Second match
Third match
Fourth match (NSFW)
Last match

I hope the matches will be as enjoyable to watch as when we played them


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 15, 2014)

Achoral said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEES !
> Won 3-2 !
> Sky's Charizard is so awesome to fight ! The matches were short xD
> I recorded everything, gonna upload them as soon as possible
> ...



Fuuuck... Well played, I was kinda hoping for the player with the same main as me that is an absolute beast, but congrats! ^^'


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 15, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Lost to Achoral, 2-3. That Ness of his is no joke. Congrats on the win!



F*ck, you lost to Ness!? T_T I'm such a loser... ._. *prepares to train feverishly*

Edit: Sorry for losing it a bit, just a little shocked... I'll watch the videos eventually, don't know if they will make me feel better or worse though...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 15, 2014)

Heeeey, he has a jaw-dropping Ness. I've NEVER played anything like it, and I thoroughly underestimated him at times because of the fact there aren't many good Ness users. We did go back and forth with our kicks and punches, but he bested me and deserves the win. 

Watching the videos makes me realize how scared we were of each other. XD


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy shit, that Ness play. Also, holy shit, that Charizard edge-denial and juggling. Wow, you guys.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 15, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Heeeey, he has a jaw-dropping Ness. I've NEVER played anything like it, and I thoroughly underestimated him at times because of the fact there aren't many good Ness users. We did go back and forth with our kicks and punches, but he bested me and deserves the win.
> 
> Watching the videos makes me realize how scared we were of each other. XD



He SHOULD be scared of you, you're a friggin' awesome Charizard! xP *pats your back* Meh...I feel kinda depressed. >.> I like dragons. x3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2014)

PK Thunder seems so broken in Achoral's hands, wow

Thank you for recording the matches!! Very fun to watch!


----------



## TorquetheFox (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm glad to see this tournament end ^^ I haven't seen the video, but I'll look at it when I'm off of work. Congrats to the victor ^^


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

time to add those friend codes now that i can actually getto them o:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, what an awesome final round! :O
Congratulations to Achoral!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 19, 2014)

Achoral : out of sheer curiosity... Didn't you participate in a tournament yesterday at Micromania's to qualify to the finals at Paris Games Week ? Wasn't there, but I did here of a certain terror induced by a well-played Ness.


----------



## Yonk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so pumped for another tournament! I've improved so much since Round 1 >:3


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 27, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I'm so pumped for another tournament! I've improved so much since Round 1 >:3



I feel I've improved since my round 2 loss, so yeah, me too~ Bring on Super Smash Bros. for Wii U I say, Nintendo! ...as if they'd ever see that here... xP


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 27, 2014)

Aerius Sygale said:


> I feel I've improved since my round 2 loss, so yeah, me too~ Bring on Super Smash Bros. for Wii U I say, Nintendo! ...as if they'd ever see that here... xP



If we're having a Wii U tournament, are we going to wait until _after_ the holiday rush? That'd be a good idea in order to have a sizable amount of competitors. I wouldn't mind managing the thing either, but if someone else would rather that's fine by me. Rob did a fair job this time around.


----------



## Achoral (Oct 29, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Achoral : out of sheer curiosity... Didn't you participate in a tournament yesterday at Micromania's to qualify to the finals at Paris Games Week ? Wasn't there, but I did here of a certain terror induced by a well-played Ness.



...yes I did ! xD

And I'll be in for a second tournament when the Wii U version will be out !


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 29, 2014)

Achoral said:


> ...yes I did ! xD
> 
> And I'll be in for a second tournament when the Wii U version will be out !



Well look at you, you're getting famous! X3 I'm going to be in tip top game shape then, I damn well want to advance further than winning a single round before getting eliminated. >_<'

My Charizard has definitely gotten better, getting his timing down. 3 weeks from the day after tomorrow! I'll be downloading it right at midnight turning to November 21st. ;D


----------



## Yonk (Oct 31, 2014)

My win rate's increased by 20%, so I'm hoping I can still find furry tournaments -u-


----------



## Yonk (Feb 9, 2015)

Aw, jeez-- I still can't find one-- I neeed to practice on Battlefield, and this is the only way I know how to.


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 19, 2015)

You know, we could always start another tournament thingy. I can maybe think of a prize or something.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 20, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> You know, we could always start another tournament thingy. I can maybe think of a prize or something.



I'd love to join this one :3


----------

